# 3DS XL Announced



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2012)

The 3DS XL has been announced. Holy sh#t. 90% larger. Slightly increased battery. *UPDATE: WILL COST $199.99!!!! AND IS AVAILABLE 8/19!*

 Nintendo Everything @RichIGN


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2012)

It's called Nintendo 3DS LL not XL

I'm dumb.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2012)

I laughed.

EDIT: Enjoy your 3DSiLLXL Lite.


----------



## Vampire Lied (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh.hell.yes.
Definitely on board for this!


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 22, 2012)

i hate nintendo so much right now.
but i'll be switching. i never bring my 3DS out of my house anyways.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 22, 2012)

I still like the original. It's perfect for when I'm going out in public. This one is meant for at home use. I'll gladly get this one as well. Depends on the price though.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 22, 2012)

I shit myself laughing. You're killing me, Nintendo.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 22, 2012)

Lolwat. 90% bigger? Jesus


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2012)

I now regret buying my 3DS on the release day. $270 (tax was about $20) gone. D:


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2012)

Serephyx said:


> It's called Nintendo 3DS LL not XL



LL in Japanese = XL in English


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh... okay.
It's going to be 18,000 Yen which is around $235 USD 
Nvm: it's 199.99


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm guessing it's so fucking ugly because Nintendo wants it to integrate it with the Wii U.


----------



## bladepwnedyou (Jun 22, 2012)

Those lying bastards lol.
I'll get this only if I can transfer my ambassador games.


----------



## batista1995 (Jun 22, 2012)

i already bought 2 3DS. WHY NINTENDO???????????


----------



## Snailface (Jun 22, 2012)

_Why _in the hell didn't ninty announce this at e3? WHY? Instant e3 victory if they had. 

And omg, there is a frame around the bottom screen. Oh sht, not again.
Please tell me Nintendo has learned from the issues* with the og 3ds. 

*Edit: Nevermind, I see bumpers above the top screen. Phew.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 22, 2012)

Meh, i got my 250$ worth out of my 3DS. I expected a revision, just not this soon


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 22, 2012)

No 2nd slider. I really want to say to the others, I TOLD YOU SO. But I won't. Epic trolling Nintendo. You've made my day. XD!


----------



## Vampire Lied (Jun 22, 2012)

Why wouldn't xl use flashcarts?
They forgot 2nd circle pad and camera flash.
Hopefully there's a power grip pro xl coming out.
That would be so huge lol
Wonder if that's the final design. Any word on specs like if the screens or cameras will be better?


----------



## rizzod (Jun 22, 2012)

oh btw, it doesn't come with an AC Adapter, you have to own one already or buy one seperately... Retarded as shit.
and also just confirmed, no charging dock.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 22, 2012)

lol well to all the people that were waiting for a redisign for the 3ds before buying one are you satisfied?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 22, 2012)

That console looks like complete ass. I hope that's just the prototype.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jun 22, 2012)

Y'know what gets me...?
"_Slightly improved battery._"
Are you fucking kidding me? Some thing 90% larger, and yet, only SLIGHTLY INCREASED BATTERY?


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jun 22, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> I laughed.
> 
> EDIT: Enjoy your 3DSiLLXL Lite.


Who are you talking to?
And it's quite obviously not a 3DSi, or a 3DS Lite, and LL and XL are the same thing so your exaggerated exentions kinda fall flat.

This is just the XL version of the 3DS. One which will satisfy people who were fans of the DSi XL, or people with larger hands.
If you don't want it, don't buy it.
I don't see how this reflects badly on Nintendo at all. If you were an early adopter and you wanted the XL, then you have a choice, simple.

This is the exact situation that arises when buying computer hardware, especially graphics cards. You buy one, then 3 months later a far superior version appears. That's life.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2012)

OFFICIALLY CALLED NINTENDO 3DS XL!!!!


----------



## rizzod (Jun 22, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> OFFICIALLY CALLED NINTENDO 3DS XL!!!!



That's cute kid, but it hasn't been officially announced in the West yet, so it's currently the 3DSLL as far as we know.


----------



## Pleng (Jun 22, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> Y'know what gets me...?
> "_Slightly improved battery._"
> Are you fucking kidding me? Some thing 90% larger, and yet, only SLIGHTLY INCREASED BATTERY?



I'm guessing it means slightly improved battery-life, as opposed to slightly improved battery?


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 22, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> Meh, i got my 250$ worth out of my 3DS. I expected a revision, just not this soon


----------



## granville (Jun 22, 2012)

August 19th US release at $199.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 22, 2012)

nintendo 3ds xl launches in america on august 19th along side new super mario bros. 2


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 22, 2012)

Meh, I am good with my 3DS right now. Can't they make a different design than that? No second slider :/


----------



## kenjixx (Jun 22, 2012)

waiting for circle pad LL


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 22, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> That console looks like complete ass. I hope that's just the prototype.



I think that's the final product. Unfortunately.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 22, 2012)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > I laughed.
> ...


It's called a joke. Ever hear about it? 

The thing is, with consoles, a revision shouldn't come out only a year after it was released. Especially after they had repeatedly told us they had no plans to work on a revision anyways.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2012)

rizzod said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > OFFICIALLY CALLED NINTENDO 3DS XL!!!!
> ...



HA! IT'S ANNOUNCED FOR US!


----------



## Gahars (Jun 22, 2012)

I know someone else asked this before, but it bears repeating: why wait until E3 is long over to announce this?


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 22, 2012)

Meh, i think i could handle paying 199$ for it. Though, sucks that you have to have both consoles in hand to do the 3DS transfer


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 22, 2012)

Muahaha! So much for Nintendo SWEARING that there is no revision in the works. What a joke.

That, and the top screen looks disgusting. I can understand that they're stylizing this like the WiiU controller, but it looks absolutely dreadful.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jun 22, 2012)

Pleng said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Y'know what gets me...?
> ...


That's what I mean. Something that big, and yet the battery life will be only slight improved...
Preposterous.


----------



## Vampire Lied (Jun 22, 2012)

There better be some type of barrier around the top screen or that smearing that happens when you close the system will really be worrisome. That little border should've been on top. Having it on the bottom screen is stupid. If the battery is only slightly better compared to original 3ds, that means battery life will actually be equal to or maybe even less with the larger screens etc.
They could learn some things from 3rd party accessories. Wonder if this one will be $250 and offer an ambassador xl program. Lolz


----------



## bradzx (Jun 22, 2012)

that 3ds large almost same Wii U size.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 22, 2012)

No CPP integration?
No thanks.

The DSi XL was fantastic for old people and children I suppose. Neither audience really desperately needs a 3DS yet. Would have rather seen a 3DS with CPP integration so it would actually be worth buying.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 22, 2012)

granville said:


> August 19th US release at $199.


Gamestop will probably have deals, so that price isn't that bad. Not at all actually.
I see they scared to price it back to $250 like I thought the revision would be. 


Gahars said:


> I know someone else asked this before, but it bears repeating: why wait until E3 is long over to announce this?


It's Nintendo. What can you do? 



bradzx said:


> that 3ds large almost same Wii U size.


Is it? I think it like 2 inches smaller.


----------



## rizzod (Jun 22, 2012)

Yuki Amano said:


> rizzod said:
> 
> 
> > Yuki Amano said:
> ...



What are you 5? Calm the F*** down, Who gives a flying crap. It dosen't change that fact that they Lied to us and said that they wouldn't be releasing another version of the console so soon. And also that the ulgy piece of plastic dosen't come with a charger.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jun 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Muahaha! So much for Nintendo SWEARING that there is no revision in the works. What a joke.
> 
> That, and the top screen looks disgusting. I can understand that they're stylizing this like the WiiU controller, but it looks absolutely dreadful.


The whole thing looks dreadful. Like a WiiU gamepad that had it's baby pop halfway out.


----------



## Pleng (Jun 22, 2012)

This puts me in a dilema. I'm _clearly_ going to get one sooner or later but my situation is this:

I've moved from the UK to Thailand. Only Japanese and American systems and games are sold here.

Before this came out, I wasn't worried too much; just buy downloadable games. But now my girlfriend is going to get my old 3DS - so do I buy an English model, and import games, so we can share them? Or am I going to have to end up buying each game twice???


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 22, 2012)

Welp, I'm certainly glad they didn't announce this at E3... Looks dreadful...


----------



## Pleng (Jun 22, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> Pleng said:
> 
> 
> > AceWarhead said:
> ...



The screen is the biggest drain on battery.

The screen is much bigger.

It's a miracle they've managed to improve battery life at all!!


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 22, 2012)

Well, I do like one thing about it ... looks like real buttons now for Sel/Home/Start instead of the plastic film covering all three. Mine's still looking ok, but I've seen some looking pretty shitty. As for the bigger screen, nice but not something I need to have. I'll wait for a price reduction, or at least a different color.


----------



## Pleng (Jun 22, 2012)

Hanafuda said:


> Well, I do like one thing about it ... looks like real buttons now for Sel/Home/Start instead of the plastic film covering all three. Mine's still looking ok, but I've seen some looking pretty shitty. As for the bigger screen, nice but not something I need to have. I'll wait for a price reduction, or at least a different color.



I was just going to mention this. Beat me to it!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 22, 2012)

rizzod said:


> Yuki Amano said:
> 
> 
> > rizzod said:
> ...



You're telling him to calm down and yet you're the one who's swearing?

They didn't lie. Why would they respond to rumors and leaks? Every company does it, and if you're going to bash Nintendo for it, you gotta bash everybody else. I think the 3DSXL looks sexy as shit. I'm excited to play Kingdom Hearts on that. Charger is a bit of a miss, but it doesn't affect me as I'll just be using my charger that came with my 3DS.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 22, 2012)

Is it just me or does it look too big....

Also I don't get why people complain about it being too early, early adopters always get screwed, its just a matter of how hard. 
(Yes I was an ambassador and I saw this coming a mile away)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2012)

So, At first I was thinking to myself, Well, There went nintedo.


Than I remembered how amazing the XL was, and well, I'm trading my 3ds in for this one, Day 1, Even if I lose ambassador.

it looks like two ipads glued together.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 22, 2012)

Nintendo you son of a bitch!!!!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 22, 2012)

was only a matter of time


----------



## AceWarhead (Jun 22, 2012)

Pleng said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Pleng said:
> ...








The DSiXL had a better battery life than the DSi and was also bigger.
Why can't it happen on the 3DSXL? I want to know...


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 22, 2012)

This is hilarious.

Nintendo swore they had no plans to release a revised 3DS two weeks ago.

Now this is announced.

What's funniest of all is....

No second analogue stick, cant wait for the CPP XL.

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

;O;


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 22, 2012)

kenjixx said:


> waiting for circle pad LL


 , I wanted the circle pad built into the system . They can't say they didn't have enough room for it.

I'd hate to see how much bigger that thing would get if they actually made a circle pad attachment...


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Jun 22, 2012)

You have to be shitting me


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> This is hilarious.
> 
> Nintendo swore they had no plans to release a revised 3DS two weeks ago.
> 
> ...



People are gonna think you're serious.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 22, 2012)

I love the big screen but no second stick is stupid.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 22, 2012)

ac adapter and second analog stick sold separately

trollface.jpg


----------



## kenjixx (Jun 22, 2012)

TheDarkSeed said:


> kenjixx said:
> 
> 
> > waiting for circle pad LL
> ...


by including 2nd circle pad will mean giving up the original 3DS i certainly dun wan that to happen...


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 22, 2012)

Does it have BC?

If not, GTFO.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 22, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > This is hilarious.
> ...


He is.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 22, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> So, At first I was thinking to myself, Well, There went nintedo.
> 
> 
> Than I remembered how amazing the XL was, and well, I'm trading my 3ds in for this one, Day 1, Even if I lose ambassador.
> ...


Forget that, I'm differently getting it transferred first. It either sliver or white for me. Which one should I get?


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 22, 2012)

Well, I don't see this having a blow on the current 3DS and current 3DS owners anyways.

It's $40 more and you get a bigger screen (dunno about resolution).

The current 3DS will stay fine for sure.

One thing is definite, I'm not upgrading.


----------



## Vampire Lied (Jun 22, 2012)

I want them to come out with "snes yellow".
Best color evar!
I seriously hope they improve a few things before release.   :/


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 22, 2012)

Lol, who in their right mind would give up Ambassador just to get one


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 22, 2012)

Nintendo Fans Before E3:

"Nintendo surely isn't working on a revision, they said so! It would be a betrayal of fans who JUST bought a 3DS! I wouldn't get one!"

Nintendo Fans After This Announcement:

"Should I get the White one or the Silver one?"


----------



## loco365 (Jun 22, 2012)

We'll need a bigger Circle Pad Pro people. And a bigger charging dock. And a bigger Powerpak +. Nintendo is making companies (Nyko in specific) waste their money developing for them.


----------



## Gh0sti (Jun 22, 2012)

why didn they add the 2nd circle pad im sad about this although this is the 3DS i will buy i was hoping for a lot better battery though


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 22, 2012)

Watch, I will end up buying it anyway. But I feel like my Ambassador 3DS is worth nothing now.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Nintendo Fans Before E3:
> 
> "Nintendo surely isn't working on a revision, they said so! It would be a betrayal of fans who JUST bought a 3DS! I wouldn't get one!"
> 
> ...



Learn what a revision is.  This is a bigger version.  *Nothing more.*  ABSOLUTELY NONE.  They still play the exact same things, in the exact same ways.  *NO DIFFERENCES*.  A revision would be added hardware, more power, another screen(Hey...it'd have the 3 in it, at least.)

To those complaining, think of it this way: We could've got thrown a 3DS 2, with two circle pads.  Like I said though, they'd piss the entire fanbase off with that move.  So they aren't going to do that.  It was blatantly obvious, the 3DS gets enough flack as it is by you unsatisfiable people.

Final note: There's STILL not going to be room for that second circle pad.  The 3DS XL will have the battery in the same place.  Just *bigger*.  And it's still in the spot that the circle pad would go.  Face it, it's just a design flaw of the entire DS and 3DS line.  They have nowhere else to put the battery,


----------



## Jan1tor (Jun 22, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> Lol, who in their right mind would give up Ambassador just to get one


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Nintendo Fans Before E3:
> 
> "Nintendo surely isn't working on a revision, they said so! It would be a betrayal of fans who JUST bought a 3DS! I wouldn't get one!"
> 
> ...


Yeah,  if fans mean everyone speaks for each other, but you know... it doesn't.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 22, 2012)

If this doesn't convince people that Nintendo hates its customers nothing will.

No charger included.

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 22, 2012)

alunral said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Nintendo Fans Before E3:
> ...


No, a revision is the exact same hardware with small differences, such as THE SIZE.

Changing internal hardware, adding power or another screen is creating a successor - an entirely new console. Sorry, but you're wrong. 

The DS was revised into the DS Lite, the DSi was the DS's successor, it was revised into the XL, the XL's successor was the 3DS... which got revised just now.


----------



## Jan1tor (Jun 22, 2012)

I like the fact that they fixed the screen scratching problem by putting in a recessed screen. I also like the real buttons in front too. Hopefully the sound will be louder? Maybe better camera? Wishfull thinking!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 22, 2012)

Getting this. Wish purple was default launch...

One con? No addition of the second stick T.T You know what that means? :/ Another useless peripheral.

Oh well T.T


----------



## AceWarhead (Jun 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> alunral said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


So the DSi can be considered a successor?


----------



## princecharmander (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is a million dollar question for you. If its that much bigger how are you gonna fit it in your pocket to street pass with it? hahahaha


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 22, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > alunral said:
> ...



DSi would be a successor, because...hey....guess what.. *IT HAD NEW HARDWARE IN IT.  MORE POWERFUL.  MORE RAM.*  Size is not a revision.  Size is merely a form factor.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 22, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> So the DSi can be considered a successor?


Yes. Different CPU, different features, different OS.

The only thing that connects it with the DS is the compatibility layer. A DSi is not a DS.



			
				alunral said:
			
		

> DSi would be a successor, because...hey....guess what.. *IT HAD NEW HARDWARE IN IT. MORE POWERFUL. MORE RAM.* Size is not a revision. Size is merely a form factor.



And it is. It has DSi-Specific content that can only work on a DSi due to hardware differences. Much like the Wii is capable of playing Gamecube games due to a compatibility layer, the DSi is capable of playing DS content. If you don't know what you're talking about, don't talk.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Jun 22, 2012)

Nintendo you're trolling me with the whole no dual-analog support built-in


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 22, 2012)

I am just happy that this shit is a 3DS, just bigger.

And my 3DS is still at $170.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 22, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> If this doesn't convince people that Nintendo hates its customers nothing will.
> 
> No charger included.
> 
> ...


IKR? I'm so laughing right now. Redesign with no charger included, and no 2nd slider pad. Considering it's only a *revision*, that is to be expected. XD
Still, this is epic trolling right now. I'm loving every second of it.


----------



## Jan1tor (Jun 22, 2012)

princecharmander said:


> Here is a million dollar question for you. If its that much bigger how are you gonna fit it in your pocket to street pass with it? hahahaha


Well you do like I do with my 3ds now. Buy a case that straps to your belt and wear it that way. Works out great.


----------



## princecharmander (Jun 22, 2012)

THIS JUST IN NEW ACCESSORY TO CARRY YOUR BIG GIANT 3DS. THE 3DS FANNY PACK FOR HOLDING YOUR GIANT 3DS FOR STREET PASSING! Sorry I find this to funny....


----------



## Vampire Lied (Jun 22, 2012)

The dsi WAS a step up from original ds. It just wasn't taken advantage of enough as far as cartridge based games for ppl to realize it was a new system and not just a ds with cameras imho.

Xl fanny pack, let alone a regular or even microscopic fanny pack=fuck no! 
I don't care how convenient it is.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jun 22, 2012)

Who the flying fucking cares about semantics of the word 'revision'? We get a new 3DS; I'm gonna be playing me some games!

Lying is a perfectly natural thing; "Everybody lies. Mommy lies. Even the wonderful Jerry lies."


----------



## AceWarhead (Jun 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > So the DSi can be considered a successor?
> ...


Bah. Crappy successor it was, then.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 22, 2012)

I honestly don't care for the 2nd circle pad... but I found really stupid not to add one
can wait to see the CPP XL, that would be a fucking beast!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 22, 2012)

I swear, Nintendo fans are harder to please than any other fans of anything else.  Except maybe Sonic fans.  Maybe.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 22, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> Bah. Crappy successor it was, then.


It baffles me as to why the DSi receive so little boxed titles and mostly crappy DSi-Ware. It was far more capable than the DS, but Nintendo wanted to sell more games thus they chose not to alienate the users which still had DS Lite's and DS Classic's, thus they chose to introduce DSiEnhanced features instead.

Mostly crappy features, but hey! Features.

It's the same reason why Pokemon Black and White 2 is a DS/DSi title, not a 3DS one specifically.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 22, 2012)

Brace yourselves for the CPP XL!!

No seriously though dual analog isn't needed for any of the games on the system, you only need it if you're a leftie.
Which is why I don't get why Nintendo didn't include it, then again I don't think they want to piss people off like that.

The XL is bigger and will probably make the games look ugly, I don't see the need to get this if you already have a standard 3DS with the exact same functions.

DS -> DS lite made the system smaller and the screens brighter.
A fairly significant upgrade, unlike XL models in my opinion.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 22, 2012)

princecharmander said:


> Here is a million dollar question for you. If its that much bigger how are you gonna fit it in your pocket to street pass with it? hahahaha


It going to less pocket-able for some,but it can still fit in my pockets base on the dsi xl size. For people who didn't mind, there are bags.  Also people with money, can just get both.
Street pass and a Non-street pass version.


alunral said:


> I swear, Nintendo fans are harder to please than any other fans of anything else.  Except maybe Sonic fans.  Maybe.



Well part of the fan base. 

Only part that irks me, is the lack of charger.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 22, 2012)

Zetta_x said:


> Who the flying fucking cares about semantics of the word 'revision'?


people that have too much free time


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 22, 2012)

In all seriousness, I prefer a smaller screen with higher pixel density, more portability, same features at $40 less.

I can top up and get a better battery with the money needed for the AC charger.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jun 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Bah. Crappy successor it was, then.
> ...


Again, I think it was because of Nintendo's poor advertising thingy, like when people thought that the Wii U was just a controller.
People were like.,"Just a camera? That's it? What's the point?" and didn't buy it.
Thus, it's capabilities were never properly exploited.
EDIT: I hope they increase the resolution too. That was the DSiXL's biggest fault. Yeah, sure, bigger screen, but the games looked all pixelated. I hated playing Pokemon B/W on it.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 22, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Brace yourselves for the CPP XL!!
> 
> No seriously though dual analog isn't needed for any of the games on the system, you only need it if you're a leftie.
> Which is why I don't get why Nintendo didn't include it, then again I don't think they want to piss people off like that.
> ...



Contrary to belief, the DSi XL actually looked really good.  It scaled things very well.



Foxi4 said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Bah. Crappy successor it was, then.
> ...




I'll be the first to say that the DSi had a lot, a loooot, of good DSiWare.  Just had to look.  As for why...well...the DSi got more shit from people than the 3DS did at first.  It wasn't popular.


----------



## drobb (Jun 22, 2012)

i hate you nintendo right now. i litterally just got the purple one like yesterday.  oh well, i may get this one on down the line.  i tend to end up with all there portables anyways


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

So are we gonna get an even LARGER and more unwieldy Circle Pad Pro?

Seriously Nintendo, stop sticking your head in the sand and REFUSING to update things in ways that make sense.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 22, 2012)

alunral said:


> I'll be the first to say that the DSi had a lot, a loooot, of good DSiWare.  Just had to look.  As for why...well...the DSi got more shit from people than the 3DS did at first.  It wasn't popular.


It was 27 million units shipped (data from march this year) unpopular.

If you want to sell a console, you gotta serve content. No quality DSi-Only games = No Sales.

They had four times the RAM, twice the processing power and did f*ck all with it, let's be objective here.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 22, 2012)

So will this thing fix that design flaw where the bottom frame will scratch the top screen?


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 22, 2012)

drobb said:


> i hate you nintendo right now. i litterally just got the purple one like yesterday.  oh well, i may get this one on down the line.  i tend to end up with all there portables anyways


I don't think this revision will have much impact on the 3DS. It's just bigger and more expensive.

As for battery life, top up extra for a 3DS battery extender, since the XL doesn't come with a charger. (which to me is extremely illogical)

OS, features and games are going to be the same. This 3DS XL will likely have stretched pixels. 

Also, is the top screen White??


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 22, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> EDIT: I hope they increase the resolution too. That was the DSiXL's biggest fault. Yeah, sure, bigger screen, but the games looked all pixelated. I hated playing Pokemon B/W on it.


They can't. Handheld games play at a fixed resolution. They wouldn't be able to achieve that without upscaling the image, and if they do that, they'll need additional horsepower, and in that case, they may as well create a successor. Not worth it.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 22, 2012)

alunral said:


> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> > Brace yourselves for the CPP XL!!
> ...


The DS had more sprite based games, that's why it looked better.
Non anti aliased 3DS game screens on a computer look horrible for example, which wasn't the case with the DS if you scaled them properly.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jun 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> alunral said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be the first to say that the DSi had a lot, a loooot, of good DSiWare.  Just had to look.  As for why...well...the DSi got more shit from people than the 3DS did at first.  It wasn't popular.
> ...


What are you talking about? It had _Picture Perfect Hair Salon_


----------



## ars25 (Jun 22, 2012)

FUCK MY LIFE    i barely bought mine 3 months ago


----------



## AceWarhead (Jun 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: I hope they increase the resolution too. That was the DSiXL's biggest fault. Yeah, sure, bigger screen, but the games looked all pixelated. I hated playing Pokemon B/W on it.
> ...


BAH! LIFE=RUINED!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 22, 2012)

In all seriousness the reason the 3DS XL doesn't have a second stick is quite simple. 

Nintendo fucked up royally by not including a second stick in the first place. Second sticks are essential for any modern 3D game, this is fact, dont buy into the bullshit propaganda. The lessons learned from the PSP should have not been ignored, it was unbelievable that they were. Nintendo don't want to admit their mistake and further alienate early adopters. The 3DS' initial price point was bad enough, the ambassador program a joke and the CPP a slap in the face. If a second stick was included in the 3DS XL design you can be sure that it would be widely used, which would be yet another slap in the face for early adopters.


----------



## Vampire Lied (Jun 22, 2012)

demonicstrife said:


> So will this thing fix that design flaw where the bottom frame will scratch the top screen?


Aside from no 2nd circle pad, (huge Derp nintendo) this is actually even more of a worry. Larger screen= more damage danger. If they didn't address this and totally eliminate the issue, I may decide against buying.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Jun 22, 2012)

Good thing I was waiting to get a 3DS this winter. But I think I'll just get the cheapest one at that time.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm annoyed but still it's awesome. I'm just wondering why they didn't put a second stick on it. Probably left it out for version 3.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 22, 2012)

Vampire Lied said:


> Why wouldn't xl use flashcarts?
> They forgot 2nd circle pad and camera flash.
> Hopefully there's a power grip pro xl coming out.
> That would be so huge lol
> *Wonder if that's the final design.* Any word on specs like if the screens or cameras will be better?


Yes. It releases next month in japan. It must already be in production.


rizzod said:


> oh btw, it doesn't come with an AC Adapter, you have to own one already or buy one seperately... Retarded as shit.
> and also just confirmed, no charging dock.


lol
I guess nints is serious about breaking even -- but this is a little bit irrational of them. A lot of bad publicity will be coming their way.

At least we can still use our DSi/3ds chargers for it.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 22, 2012)

Unless you are _really_ into bigger screens, I don't think it's wise to upgrade.


----------



## Pinecallado (Jun 22, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Pinecallado said:
> 
> 
> > WrSmega said:
> ...



I guess what's the point of gaming on the go when you're trying to carry something that's almost the size of a ipad.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> They can't. Handheld games play at a fixed resolution. They wouldn't be able to achieve that without *upscaling* the image, and if they do that, they'll need additional horsepower, and in that case, they may as well create a successor. Not worth it.


You mean rendering the image at a higher resolution, but if they do that things like HUDs and sprites wouldn't be displayed properly resulting in weird graphical bugs in some games.


----------



## Pleng (Jun 22, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> Pleng said:
> 
> 
> > The screen is the biggest drain on battery.
> ...




It's really, really logical. I'll try and make it simple

9-14 hours compared to 13-17 is less than 50% - 20% difference on lowest brightness settings

3-4 hours compared to 4-5 hours is 33% - 25% difference on the highest brightness settings

That's not a massive improvement by any stretch of the imagination. A 3D screen takes much more power than a 2D screen. A bigger 3D screen is therefore going to to take even more power so the effect of the bigger battery is going to be negated even further.

You'll be lucky to see 10-20% improvement on battery life. And those are your reasons why.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 22, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > They can't. Handheld games play at a fixed resolution. They wouldn't be able to achieve that without *upscaling* the image, and if they do that, they'll need additional horsepower, and in that case, they may as well create a successor. Not worth it.
> ...


No, I mean rendering the game in a resolution it was meant to be rendered and upscaling it. Like you said, the HUD's and everything that is not 3D content cannot be "just rendered" at a higher resolution - if the game was designed to work at a lower one then the best thing you can do is resize frames. Rendering at a higher resolution = like you said, glitching.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 22, 2012)

Pinecallado said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Pinecallado said:
> ...


You should have asked this when the DSi XL was released.

I dunno why everyone is so vexed/angry when this is just a larger 3DS and nothing else.

At least the DSi XL had a charger!


----------



## AceWarhead (Jun 22, 2012)

Pleng said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Pleng said:
> ...


*Sigh*
All my dreams are floating into the dark holes...


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 22, 2012)

Vampire Lied said:


> Aside from no 2nd circle pad, (huge Derp nintendo) this is actually even more of a worry. Larger screen= more damage danger. If they didn't address this and totally eliminate the issue, I may decide against buying.


I didn't even have that issue, so... yea


chris888222 said:


> Unless you are _really_ into bigger screens, I don't think it's wise to upgrade.


I guess I wait to see how the games look first then I decide what wise.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 22, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Unless you are _really_ into bigger screens, I don't think it's wise to upgrade.


The screen is the same size as the vita's now. It will be interesting to see how immersive the 3d will be with the extra screen real estate.That's the part that excites me.
I hope they provide demo units for fence-sitters to test this potential.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 22, 2012)

I'll never buy another Nintendo system.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> In all seriousness the reason the 3DS XL doesn't have a second stick is quite simple. Nintendo fucked up royally by not including a second stick in the first place. Second sticks are essential for any modern 3D game, this is fact, dont buy into the bullshit propaganda. The lessons learned from the PSP should have not been ignored, it was unbelievable that they were. Nintendo don't want to admit their mistake and further alienate early adopters. The 3DS' initial price point was bad enough, the ambassador program a joke and the CPP a slap in the face. If a second stick was included in the 3DS XL design you can be sure that it would be widely used, which would be yet another slap in the face for early adopters.


I disagree with the "required for any modern 3D game" bit, but aside from that, I fully agree with you.

At any rate, unless you really like bigger screens, the only possible benefit I can imagine getting from this is being able to walk up to my friends and saying "Mine's bigger."


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 22, 2012)

Snailface said:


> The screen is the same size as the vita's now. It will be interesting to see how immersive the 3d will be with the extra screen real estate.That's the part that excites me.
> I hope they provide demo units for fence-sitters to test this potential.


I'm pretty sure the vita's screen is 5 inches vs the 3ds XL's  ~4 inch screen
Oh, 4.88in. That pretty close tho.


yuyuyup said:


> I'll never buy another Nintendo system.


>larger 3d screen
That not the response I was expecting from you. 



Zerosuit connor said:


> Will this affect the aspect ratio of 3Ds games? Not to mention Ds Games?


I can't really tell a difference between the dsi vs XL, when it comes to that.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 22, 2012)

Will this affect the aspect ratio of 3Ds games? Not to mention Ds Games?


----------



## Pleng (Jun 22, 2012)

Snailface said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you are _really_ into bigger screens, I don't think it's wise to upgrade.
> ...



Argh people keep coming up with points _I'm_ about to make! 

I'm not so worried about how immersive it'll be - though I'm sure everything will look cooler by default! I'm more interested in the viewing angle. My brain logic tells me that bigger screens surely mean it'll be more difficult to loose focus, hence it should be a better experience. I'm just waiting for somebody who actually knows what they're talking about to shoot me down on that!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Will this affect the aspect ratio of 3Ds games? Not to mention Ds Games?


I can't imagine why it would. *Shrug*


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 22, 2012)

oh well least i'll have a nice bigger screen when i get PM and LM2 bigger screen = less headaches


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


Oh, I see what you mean. 

But seriously going back to the second analog thing, has there been any game that actually needed that?
RE:R used the touch screen for looking around with the camera for example and Kid Icarus would practically be unplayable with two sliders.

Can't think of anything that isn't an FPS a genre the 3DS lacks anyhow, even then the bottom touch screen makes up for it and is even better if you have a thumb stylus thingy.
Include those instead of shitty stands.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 22, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> > The screen is the same size as the vita's now. It will be interesting to see how immersive the 3d will be with the extra screen real estate.That's the part that excites me.
> ...


Sure, great.  I sure wish I DIDN'T hold on to my now obsolete DSi XL, now that I can spend MORE money on the system I would have preferred in the first place.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Kid Icarus would be unplayable with two sliders.


Are you seriously still buying that BS explanation? *facepalm*


----------



## YayMii (Jun 22, 2012)

Now I can't decide if I want this or a Wii U. :/
Being short on money sucks.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 22, 2012)

There is a flood of biblical proportions in my inbox from all the reply notifications. If Nintendo wanted to get people talking about their system, they certainly got what they wished for.

Anyway, I'm liking this revision less and less the more I hear about it. No packed in battery charger? Seriously? That's kind of a glaring omission.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jun 22, 2012)

Gahars said:


> There is a flood of biblical proportions in my inbox from all the reply notifications. If Nintendo wanted to get people talking about their system, they certainly got what they wished for.
> 
> Anyway, I'm liking this revision less and less the more I hear about it. No packed in battery charger? Seriously? That's kind of a glaring omission.


More Money. This would be shit if it used a different charger,


----------



## Coto (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok. The 3DS came out in late 2010 pseudo 2011. WTF? We're in 2012 now...

Seems sexier yeah, bigger screens, maybe more battery life, but... nah. However, something has been bugging me... 3DS materials suffering from wear and it's been like, a year ago and I haven't used it so much. On purpose? I don't know, but for a not-so-cheap system I bought (i'm ambassador), this is not a nice move, Nintendo.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 22, 2012)

Quick Nintendo! Calm the rage with Super Ambassador Club for post 170$ buyers, and Mega Ambassadors Club for launch day buyers


----------



## Pleng (Jun 22, 2012)

The lack of a charger is pretty much unforgivable. It's like saying 'we expect you to keep your 3DS _and_ buy this'. If you _sell_ your 3DS you'll have to sell it without a charger, to straight away lower its resell value.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

Coto said:


> However, something has been bugging me... 3DS materials suffering from wear and it's been like, a year ago and I haven't used it so much. On purpose?


What wear and tear are you experiencing, out of curiosity? I bought my 3DS used this year, but it has log data from March 2011, so it's pretty old. But the only real "wear and tear" I'm personally experiencing is the top-screen scratching issue. Aside from that, it's the typical "used gadget" stuff, like SLIGHTLY looser hinges and a SLIGHTLY looser charging port.


----------



## byronjj (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes! perfect present for my brother who is turning 7


----------



## Midna (Jun 22, 2012)

Listed my 3DS on craigslist not two moments ago
I bought it on craigslist in the first place, my price is modest and I will still make a profit if it sells
Let's just hope Ninty's advertising campaign doesn't kick off any time soon. I can't have prices dropping.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 22, 2012)

You know, I was joking before, but bringing back the bananas might have been the better choice here.


----------



## Midna (Jun 22, 2012)

Pleng said:


> The lack of a charger is pretty much unforgivable. It's like saying 'we expect you to keep your 3DS _and_ buy this'. If you _sell_ your 3DS you'll have to sell it without a charger, to straight away lower its resell value.


Japan only. You should have stuck around for the NA and EU conferences. Those versions have included chargers.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 22, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> > Kid Icarus would be unplayable with two sliders.
> ...


Not including two sliders this time around is bullshit and it's bullshit they didn't include 2nd analog support for KI since they effortlessly could have done that plus it would shut a lot of people up.
They had bullshit explanations which I don't buy either.
However my point was that a second circle pad isn't needed and aiming is substantially faster with the touch screen.


----------



## ars25 (Jun 22, 2012)

YayMii said:


> Now I can't decide if I want this or a Wii U. :/
> Being short on money sucks.


avatar plus post = unintentional win


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 22, 2012)

Also, its been confirmed (Kotaku and a few other sites) that the U.S DOES come with the AC Charger, Japan is just being Japan over their version.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 22, 2012)

While it's looking sweet and the improvements are welcomed, I'm not buying it.
3DS screen is already bigger as it is for me and I see 3D perfectly, thank you. And what, the battery lasts longer by  an hour or so, yeah... no.
Bsides whenever I play the 3DS I always keep it charged.
And I'll get this out of the way, *they're including the AC charger in US AND EUROPE. ONLY NOT IN JAPAN!  *
http://www.siliconera.com/2012/06/21/nintendo-3ds-xl-has-a-90-larger-screen-no-dual-circle-pads/


----------



## Bowser-jr (Jun 22, 2012)

It has to come with a charger, that wouldn't make sense.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 22, 2012)

3DS battery:
3.5 - 6.5 hours on 3DS Software
6 - 10 hours DS Software

That's it. I'm not upgrading.

US version comes with charger.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Not including two sliders this time around is bullshit and it's bullshit they didn't include 2nd analog support for KI since they effortlessly could have done that plus it would shut a lot of people up.
> They had bullshit explanations which I don't buy either.
> However my point was that a second circle pad isn't needed and aiming is substantially faster with the touch screen.


There's a huge difference between saying a game is controlled much better with the touch screen and saying a game is "unplayable" without it. The very existence of the "button aiming" option proves that. But Yeah, I understand and agree with what you're saying here.

PS: Looking at my earlier post, I see it came off as really rude. I'm sorry if that upset you.



gamefan5 said:


> While it's looking sweet and the improvements are welcomed, I'm not buying it.
> 3DS screen is already bigger as it is for me and I see 3D perfectly, thank you. And what, the battery lasts longer by  an hour or so, yeah... no.
> Bsides whenever I play the 3DS I always keep it charged.


This basically sums up how I feel, here. I've never had issues with the screen size or 3D viewing angle, and I've never been bothered by the battery life at all... I keep my brightness at the 3/5 level with power-save mode on, and it works perfectly for me. I usually don't even have to charge it except every 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 22, 2012)

@[member='p1ngpong']

Edit the front page news, charger is included in NA and EU territories.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 22, 2012)

Two slightly optimistic points before we bash nints_ too_ much.

First, the Vita comes without the absolutely necessary $20 memory card and Sony fans grudgingly endured it. Nintendo is asking us to foot the bill for a $10-15 charger which is not so bad in comparison.

Two, it is highly likely retailers will bundle in a cheap 3rd party charger for various fall promotions. A simple, cheap USB cord charger would probably even do.

(Just being Devil's advocate, please don't kill me )

Edit: Third ^^  (ninja'd big time)


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 22, 2012)

Snailface said:


> Two slightly optimistic points before we bash nints_ too_ much.
> 
> First, the Vita comes without the absolutely necessary $20 memory card and Sony fans grudgingly endured it. Nintendo is asking us to foot the bill for a $10-15 charger which is not so bad in comparison.
> 
> ...


US and EU comes with charger.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 22, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> While it's looking sweet and the improvements are welcomed, I'm not buying it.
> 3DS screen is already bigger as it is for me and I see 3D perfectly, thank you. And what, the battery lasts longer by  an hour or so, yeah... no.
> Bsides whenever I play the 3DS I always keep it charged.
> And I'll get this out of the way, *they're including the AC charger in US AND EUROPE. ONLY NOT IN JAPAN!  *
> http://www.siliconer...al-circle-pads/



I can't even play the 3DS in 3D, so technically, I should be the one complaining right now, not you.  I sold my 3DS, so why should I get this one?


----------



## matthewn4444 (Jun 22, 2012)

I wonder if this is still region locked.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 22, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> 3DS battery:
> 3.5 - 6.5 hours on 3DS Software
> 6 - 10 hours DS Software
> 
> ...


Hey, seems good to me, only worry now is how the screen will make the games look.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Jun 22, 2012)

it's funny because i told most people here on the 'temp that i was waiting for a non-ugly 3DS to come out before i bought one. everyone laughed and talked shit, saying "personally imho i find the 3DS quite sexy." and "you think they're going to come out with a 3DS lite?! HAH! the 3DS is already the as good as it gets." or "there's no way the screens can get bigger, it'll mess up the 3DS!"
BULLSHIT. look at this motherfucker you idiots. now THIS is sexy. THIS is a 3DS i would buy (if i decided to buy a 3DS). i want the redxblack one from japan, matches my boktai gba sp. i would also want the white one if white handheld consoles didn't end up looking like cum rags after a year.
the plain black one looks _almost_ as sleek and sexy as my vita. *do want.*


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 22, 2012)

I know Nyko has gotta be pissed with all that money they put into developing accessories. Especially with that badass Circle Pad+Battery Extender+Case thing they had coming out later this year, i was gonna buy it in a heartbeat


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 22, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> > Not including two sliders this time around is bullshit and it's bullshit they didn't include 2nd analog support for KI since they effortlessly could have done that plus it would shut a lot of people up.
> ...


Didn't upset me, don't worry. I see what your're saying here and I didn't put that much thought when writing it so I excuse the way I worded it.
Of course unplayable isn't the word I was looking for and for the sake of being clear, my question is what game actually needs the CPP?
There are very few games that would make good use of it and in the original 3DS design you simply couldn't fit another one without making the system bigger, battery and other hardware simply takes up the space below the abxy buttons.
So if size isn't a problem anymore then what I don't understand is why they didn't include one this time around?
At least for lefties...

I never understood how the CPP=pissing on 3DS owners, though I understand why people would be upset without it now when it's totally doable.


----------



## DaggerV (Jun 22, 2012)

If they had different color options for U.S. I would've switched, but I'll stick with my old one for now 




Curious how the 3D looks however and the up-scaling.


----------



## Pleng (Jun 22, 2012)

matthewn4444 said:


> I wonder if this is still region locked.



Of course it will be.

Having thought about my previous post further, I've decided against buying this, the region lock screwing me right over.

If I import another UK console, I can't play online. If I get a US model (which is what they sell here mainly), I have to re-buy Sonic Generations just to be able to play it on the big screen, and my girlfriend won't be able to play any of my games on her system. I wouldn't mind so much but there's NO second hand market for used UK 3DS games here and I'm not exactly swimming in cash right now anyway.

So looks like I won't be getting one of these just yet!


----------



## m_babble (Jun 22, 2012)

God fucking damn it.


----------



## Kiaku (Jun 22, 2012)

Down-size that thing, make the giant curving corners smaller, add a 2nd analog stick, keep the increased battery-life, and that thing will be _owned_ by me on launch day.
*sigh*... One can simply dream.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm gonna stick my 3DS for now. Maybe in the future though.


----------



## CharmingLugia (Jun 22, 2012)

I am very tempted. honestly that screen looks overwhelming!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 22, 2012)

Why am I not  suprised that a LL/XL has come out ???
IIRC - when rumours about the 3DS were around, many said that a XL version is bound to arrive sooner or later


----------



## Snailface (Jun 22, 2012)

Non-telescoping plastic stylus confirmed.

http://www.neogaf.co...=479524&page=22
Large hi-res pics too.
(post #1081)


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 22, 2012)

didnt they say there wasnt going to be one anytime soon? we are focused on the 3ds only?
will the resolution of the top screen become better now or at least look better?


----------



## Fellow (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm surprised by how much bigger it is.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 22, 2012)

Snailface said:


> Non-telescoping plastic stylus confirmed.
> 
> http://www.neogaf.co...=479524&page=22
> Large hi-res pics too.
> (post #1081)


Well, it is bigger from the get go...
This is sexy period.



Spoiler









May get the blue one.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

shakirmoledina said:


> didnt they say there wasnt going to be one anytime soon? we are focused on the 3ds only?
> will the resolution of the top screen become better now or at least look better?


Playing devil's advocate here, it could be argued that the 3DS XL isn't an upgrade, but an "alterative", kind of like how the DSiXL was only an "alternative" to the DSi


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jun 22, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I know someone else asked this before, but it bears repeating: why wait until E3 is long over to announce this?


Osbourne effect. The Wii has sold enough and well over Nintendo's expectations.
The 3DS? It still has some years to go.


----------



## DJ91990 (Jun 22, 2012)

I never got a DSiXL because I liked how the DSi fit into my pocket. I would just feel stupid carring around that monster. I can't believe that they made a XL Revison of the 3DS. Oh, by the way, what ever happened to the next 3DS revision having the second thumstick? I am not interested in this at all. I think Nintendo should focus on making more good games.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah I don't really get people who are crying over how "ugly" the 3DS XL is. I think it looks pretty slick personally. Its definitely a big improvement over the original 3DS, which I  count as one of the ugliest pieces of modern technology released in recent years.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 22, 2012)

People have probably already done this before me but... CPP XL!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> People have probably already done this before me but... CPP XL!


That seriously looks so freaking painful...


----------



## indask8 (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks gorgeous in white.

I hope they fixed the "bottom screen scratch the top one".

At least they got rid of the horrible top black bezel that could get scratched very easily and looked lame on every 3DS systems but the black one.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 22, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> People have probably already done this before me but... CPP XL!


Just isn't worth keeping up with it(CPP).


----------



## Snailface (Jun 22, 2012)

4GB memory card included.
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=479551


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 22, 2012)

Snailface said:


> 4GB memory card included.
> http://www.neogaf.co...ad.php?t=479551


Well, if that stands, that pretty awesome.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 22, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> > 4GB memory card included.
> ...



What's awesome about that? A 4gb SD card costs around £4.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 22, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> What's awesome about that? A 4gb SD card costs around £4.


We only got 2gb the first time. TBH, awesome may not be the right word, it is good for the whole value of the system tho.
I still haven't got a bigger memory card.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 22, 2012)

You know what else is stupid?
The Start Home and Select positions, the original 3DS start/home/select button placements sucked to begin though I eventually got used to it.
However this is a much bigger 3DS, reaching out for those buttons is going to be much harder now.

Remember the complaints about the Wii U below screen button placement, this is almost the same thing :/ 

What???


----------



## Hyborix3 (Jun 22, 2012)

I was going to buy a 3DS  July 25th and preorder Kingdom Hearts but after hearing about this news

I think I'm gonna preorder the 3DS XL with Kingdom Hearts


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 22, 2012)

I had been thinking about getting a new one because of the touch-screen problems my current 3DS has developed.
And this gets announced? I love to draw, and with a larger screen, and what looks like a matte finish instead of a gloss one, hmm.

Dammit I'm just a sucker for buying multiple Nintendo handhelds.


----------



## raystriker (Jun 22, 2012)

Do you care for the new 3DS or about getting a free memory card?
Rhetorical question.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> You know what else is stupid?
> The Start Home and Select positions, the original 3DS start/home/select button placements sucked to begin though I eventually got used to it.
> However this is a much bigger 3DS, reaching out for those buttons is going to be much harder now.
> 
> ...


Eh. It doesn't look like it'll be that much different. Plus, it looks like they're ACTUALLY separate now (instead of a single cover on them), which will make pressing them much easier, I imagine.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 22, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> > You know what else is stupid?
> ...


Hmm, I think people have to let go of the 3DS in order to press the home button now, I'm not sure. Still, wouldn't it be better with DS lite button placements?
Actual buttons is a plus though.


----------



## Hyborix3 (Jun 22, 2012)

Another thing I like is that they announced the 3DS LL early. With lots of game coming soon, I seem to love it


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> wouldn't it be better with DS lite button placements?


I never owned a DSLite (or any of the DS series before the 3DS, for that matter), so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 22, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> > wouldn't it be better with DS lite button placements?
> ...


I only owned the original DS (out of the DS family) before the 3DS but I've played them a couple of times and I used to repair them.


----------



## Haloman800 (Jun 22, 2012)

>>doesn't have the 2nd analog stick built in

Epic fail.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 22, 2012)

to me, this seems way too early.  it's like nintendo has turned into apple: releasing a new, improved model every year.  I guess we should expect the LLLL some time next year.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 22, 2012)

Are these screens even better than the XL?

As mush as I want it, I think I'm playing it safer this gen.


----------



## YayMii (Jun 22, 2012)

Haloman800 said:


> >>doesn't have the 2nd analog stick built in
> 
> Epic fail.


It means they're going to stop supporting the CCP.

Either that, or they feel that only old people will buy this and won't care about it.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice video here. System looks alot better than in screenshots.

[yt]HBIMIvphgEs[/yt]


----------



## Icealote (Jun 22, 2012)

I see that they haven't fixed that screen thing issue. That just means a bigger mark when you close it =.=
I'm not getting this. Wait for the next revision after it


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 22, 2012)

Lmao! The video is poking fun at early adopters of the 3ds. Putting then side by side and acting like the normal 3ds sucks now.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

thegame07 said:


> Lmao! The video is poking fun at early adopters of the 3ds. Putting then side by side and acting like the normal 3ds sucks now.


Not really. It's just highlighting the huge size difference, that's all.


----------



## Shin Akuma (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes we already struggle to to work and now new shit?i thought they said they would never make new models with this
This is easy,what the shit.And i bought it this xmas understand the frustration..And im satisfied with this shit they make
Look at the buttons.is it gonna be like 3DS or like lite?No second pad?what the fack lol.
4GB sd? lol i get 16GB with 15 euro.The resolution is gonna be the same i suppose...Nothing to improve on Specs?
lol then fack  you ninty.About the touchsceen prob with the upper scren i solved this with a piece of plastic.like the case it came with?that flexible plastic thingy.No scratch at all


----------



## Snailface (Jun 22, 2012)

If anybody wants to get an idea about the size of the 3dsXL, it is almost exactly the same dimensions as the dsiXL (about 2% diff volume). Even the bottom screens of the two systems are only .02 inches apart in diagonal size.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

Shin Akuma said:


> Yes we already struggle to to work and now new shit?i thought they said they would never make new models with this
> This is easy,what the shit.And i bought it this xmas understand the frustration..And im satisfied with this shit they make
> Look at the buttons.is it gonna be like 3DS or like lite?No second pad?what the fack lol.
> 4GB sd? lol i get 16GB with 15 euro.The resolution is gonna be the same i suppose...Nothing to improve on Specs?
> lol then fack  you ninty


No shit! and you know what else is shit? You can use the OLD shit 3DS just as well as the NEW shit 3DS, with no dramatic shit difference except the shitty size. So if ur shit happy with the shit you have, you don't have to buy this shit. You get what I'm shitting?


----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2012)

thegame07 said:


> Lmao! The video is poking fun at early adopters of the 3ds. Putting then side by side and acting like the normal 3ds sucks now.


Yeah, I thought that too. We have the tiny 3DS with the tiny screens and the tin-sounding music, and then there's the huge 3DS XL with the huge pretty screen and the epic, loud, crisp sound from its epic, huge new speakers. 


So, when is this getting cracked?


----------



## Shin Akuma (Jun 22, 2012)

thegame07 said:


> Lmao! The video is poking fun at early adopters of the 3ds. Putting then side by side and acting like the normal 3ds sucks now.


LOL EXACTLY

Check the sound too...YOu can hear the 3ds playing really low and when XL appears it sounds 3 times stronger


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 22, 2012)

Veho said:


> So, when is this getting cracked?


well they havn't really cracked the 1st 3ds yet


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 22, 2012)

Same processor, same resolution, just slight improvement to battery.

*kisses 3DS*


----------



## Leeg (Jun 22, 2012)

Several months ago Nintendo sent me a poll from club nintendo, I remember one of the questions was referring to a possible revision of 3DS. I told them I wouldn't buy it unless it had circle pad pro. From what I see now, not everybody thinks the same as me... as they finally released...this.


----------



## Shin Akuma (Jun 22, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Shin Akuma said:
> 
> 
> > Yes we already struggle to to work and now new shit?i thought they said they would never make new models with this
> ...



you think its funny?really you didnt get my point.Dont make fun of athers if you dont know whats going on
Seriously if you didnt like my post block me and dont bother mate.Act like a big fella and respect what others saying.
Im from greece and i hope you understand my frustration.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 22, 2012)

No dual analogs?
How are they going to solve the problem that the CPP won't fit it? Release a bigger CPP? A second slide pad on the console itself would be a much better solution to that problem, especially when there's plenty of space for it.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 22, 2012)

Veho said:


> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> > Lmao! The video is poking fun at early adopters of the 3ds. Putting then side by side and acting like the normal 3ds sucks now.
> ...


Not so fast there. 
[yt]LU3ZoXYa_cs&feature[/yt]


----------



## GolfDude (Jun 22, 2012)

nintendo confirmed everything is fully transferrable, you have to have both systems at once and use the system transfer option..


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

Shin Akuma said:


> you think its funny?really you didnt get my point.Dont make fun of athers if you dont know whats going on
> Seriously if you didnt like my post block me and dont bother mate.Act like a big fella and respect what others saying.
> Im from greece and i hope you understand my frustration.


I'm just kidding, dude. I just found it funny that u said "shit" so many times. It's nothing personal. 

But seriously, aside from the lack of a second analog, I really see no reason for everyone to freak out about this. This isn't a revision, it's an alternative: It's no different than Apple releasing both a 16 and 32 gb iPhone model (the only difference being that the 2 iPhone models are released at the same time, whereas the XL is being released a year and a half after)


----------



## Hyborix3 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hope my DStwo will work on the 3DS XL


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

Hyborix3 said:


> Hope my DStwo will work on the 3DS XL


I can't imagine why it wouldn't. As long as DS mode works the same on the XL, and the SuperCard team continues to support the DSTwo, it should work. Heck, I can't even imagine the firmware update would be any different on the XL, since the only difference is physical size.

Btw, this reminds me... once the XL comes out, I am NOT looking forward to this. 


Spoiler


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 22, 2012)

The XL will likely have BC because both screens will be 4.2" in DS mode.


----------



## Shin Akuma (Jun 22, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Shin Akuma said:
> 
> 
> > you think its funny?really you didnt get my point.Dont make fun of athers if you dont know whats going on
> ...



no wories thought you went apeshit and started flaming xD


Anw guys...can you imagine the DS games again that Streched? :si mean its not like DSXL.
We will have to play in native resolution and its gonna be like GBc again lol ;p
And 3ds games wont get streched a bit? well maybe not due to the same hardware anw
Not really looking forward for this due to second cicle pad missing and the buttons are like the DSL
3ds buttons click while im 100% sure these one will be like lite.i highly second this


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 22, 2012)

Japanese Nintendo website states that 3DS LL will have all features of existing 3DS, also leads to page regarding Backwards Compatibility.

3DS LL will be Backwards Compatible with all DS/DSi Software.


----------



## Shin Akuma (Jun 22, 2012)

Why couldnt they do this but make a new look :/

http://images.euroga...1/resize/600x-1


----------



## Snailface (Jun 22, 2012)

Shin Akuma said:


> Anw guys...*can you imagine the DS games again that Streched? *:si mean its not like DSXL.
> We will have to play in native resolution and its gonna be like GBc again lol ;p
> And 3ds games wont get streched a bit? well maybe not due to the same hardware anw
> Not really looking forward for this due to second cicle pad missing and the buttons are like the DSL
> 3ds buttons click while im 100% sure these one will be like lite.i highly second this


Yes, stretched DS mode will look like gigantic molten Lego blocks on the 3dsXL. 
_However..._
Native resolution DS mode will have a screen diagonal size of 3.34 inches (according to my math) -- larger than the orig 3ds in normal-size DS blur mode (3 inches).
So, overall, the 3dsXL DS experience should be pretty good.


----------



## mameks (Jun 22, 2012)

lol that's the so fucking hideous


----------



## raulpica (Jun 22, 2012)

Okay, I first thought that it was awful-looking, then noticed the nice matte finish. I still like my 3DS more (I haven't used it that much, though). 

I could still get one for MH4 multiplayer... Dunno. No 2nd analog stick is really a downer


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 22, 2012)

I remember how when the first 3DS was released and Nintendo quited any claims of revisions saying that it took a long time for them to make this and that any revision would be hard to do 

Almost a year later, and voila. 

Glad i waited, i'd still pick up a 3DS, some great games on it, and many more coming.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 22, 2012)

Maz7006 said:


> I remember how when the first 3DS was released and Nintendo quited any claims of revisions saying that it took a long time for them to make this and that any revision would be hard to do
> 
> Almost a year later, and voila.
> 
> Glad i waited, i'd still pick up a 3DS, some great games on it, and many more coming.


A lot expected a Lite, but I went straight for XL.

Sure enough.

The XL is simply a larger version of the 3DS. It will not kill the present one in any way.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 22, 2012)

It's impossible to make a lite version, I can't believe how people actually believed that.
Scanning through some opinions on sites, it seems like most people doesn't really care and agree that it's just a big and ugly 3DS with lost opportunities.
It's a goldmine for trolling though. 

The only ones who actually will be getting this are people that never take their 3DS's outside. So good for you I guess.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 22, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> It's impossible to make a lite version, I can't believe how people actually believed that.
> Scanning through some opinions on sites, it seems like most people doesn't really care and agree that it's just a big and ugly 3DS with lost opportunities.
> It's a goldmine for trolling though.
> 
> The only ones who actually will be getting this are people that never take their 3DS's outside. So good for you I guess.


It's part of marketing.

Those who do not have a 3DS but intend to buy one can choose between the small and the XL.


----------



## dulume (Jun 22, 2012)

Shin Akuma said:


> Yes we already struggle to to work and now new shit?i thought they said they would never make new models with this
> This is easy,what the shit.And i bought it this xmas understand the frustration..And im satisfied with this shit they make
> Look at the buttons.is it gonna be like 3DS or like lite?No second pad?what the fack lol.
> 4GB sd? lol i get 16GB with 15 euro.The resolution is gonna be the same i suppose...Nothing to improve on Specs?
> lol then fack  you ninty.About the touchsceen prob with the upper scren i solved this with a piece of plastic.like the case it came with?that flexible plastic thingy.No scratch at all



you probably should cool down dude...

I don't really get the "frustration" thing... you got your 3DS, it works, you should be happy. The whole thing about Nintendo lying is... ridiculous. Since when do you consider a major company as you would consider your friends or relatives? I mean, I hate to be the one to break the news, but Nintendo only want's to make money, cause that's what a business is all about. So what the fuck is it about bouhou Nintendo lied??!! If you guys think they're your buddies your either 12 years old or retarded. 

"Yes we already struggle to to work and now new shit"	 ?!??!!!???    Are you seriously putting the terrible situation of your country on an equal balance with the launch of a video handled??? Are you crazy? Are you stupid??? You sound like some spoiled kid who repeats what he hears around him without even understanding. If you were able to buy a 3DS for Christmas you should be ok.

It's been a long time since someone shocked me on a forum. Kudos!


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 22, 2012)

Meh, no second circle pad = instant no not want.


----------



## Alex221 (Jun 22, 2012)

wtf nintendo !!!!!! U should have announced this at e3 i bought a dsi xl and 3ds a couple days after e3 fml!!!


----------



## 431unknown (Jun 22, 2012)

I'd pick one up but not in red or blue.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 22, 2012)

......


Fuck you.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 22, 2012)

princecharmander said:


> Here is a million dollar question for you. If its that much bigger how are you gonna fit it in your pocket to street pass with it? hahahaha



You know that's a good question. I thought they were following the XL of it being more of a home-handheld device, but this street pass thing sorta raises a question. Is it meant for streetpassing?


----------



## Shin Akuma (Jun 22, 2012)

dulume said:


> Shin Akuma said:
> 
> 
> > Yes we already struggle to to work and now new shit?i thought they said they would never make new models with this
> ...



Its not that.Some ppl suffer to gather up money due to the difficulties of their country.I got mine from ebay this xmas cause that the only days that work really flourish in my country(easter too).So if you were in my case (a nintendo handheld lover;p) and with hard earned work money maybe you could understand better.Dont get me wrong everyone in here might have rl problems but its a bit worse i think in my country AND i was more pissed that there was no 2nd pad than getting it.

I never said Ninty is our friends.Its a company and a company is called company cause it sells and creates new products.Everything in this worls comes around this right? so get out from that group.

Maybe my expression from my frustration was different from what i really wanted to mean


----------



## mrtofu (Jun 22, 2012)

deleted


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

Since Raulpica is a mod and he said no 2nd analog is a downer, then this factually is a bad revision.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 22, 2012)

Now I may actually buy it. I own a ds lite and dsixl and I much prefer the xl for the screen. I don't own a 3ds yet, so I may pick this one up.


Also, I knew this was gonna come out sooner or later. It was quite obvious.


----------



## dulume (Jun 22, 2012)

Shin Akuma said:


> dulume said:
> 
> 
> > Shin Akuma said:
> ...




... ok.

I probably overreacted myself, but I was genuinely shocked to see both things side by side.

Still, sorry for the comments.

Have faith et bon courage!

Cheers mate.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 22, 2012)

No second slide pad and no second set of L/R. So how much is this thing's slide pad XL gonna cost?


----------



## KrzyInuYasha (Jun 22, 2012)

Very nice to see this, I have a DS Lite and while I like it the small screens made it hard for me to game for longer then 15min before my eye sight would start to blur. Got a DS XL a year ago and have been able to play it for up to teo hours before I have to stop. Have been hoping a XL version of the 3DS would come out ever since I played a friends and wanted to get one. And before people say get glasses I have them all ready and the script is up to date. Just the distance (12"-18" from face) I need to hold the DS Lite and 3DS to read text on the screens tends to let my eyes focus on pixels so I get more eye strain. the XL sereis lets me get it away to about 24" so I can still read the text and not have my eyes focus on tiny pixels.


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 22, 2012)

THOSE FUCKERS >(


----------



## Niksy (Jun 22, 2012)

90% large and no second circle-pad? As cool as a big ass screen sounds, not adding the circle-pad pro additions is a fail in my book.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 22, 2012)

THEY COULDN'T EVEN PUT A SECOND CIRCLE-PAD THERE?????
WHYYYYYYYYY???????
NOW I WILL HAVE TO BUY A CIRCLE-PAD-PRO XL™ FOR THIS SHIT.


----------



## indask8 (Jun 22, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> THEY COULDN'T EVEN PUT A SECOND CIRCLE-PAD THERE?????
> WHYYYYYYYYY???????
> NOW I WILL HAVE TO BUY A CIRCLE-PAD-PRO XL™ FOR THIS SHIT.



The second pad will only be available in the 3DSiXL Pro Lite: Ambassador edition.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 22, 2012)

all I can say is way to say fu nintendo.  anyone who bought the system originally got like 20 free games, many of which aren't even open to the public.  and soon, anyone can buy this new version (the LL), with significantly larger screens, for barely much more?  r the people in between essentially being punished for destroying the vita???.  I personally feel ripped off.  I had originally thought about going legit with 3ds, but this has me considering otherwise.  I'm going to wait for a flash cart at this point.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 22, 2012)

you all are acting like this wasnt inevitable of course there was gonna be a revision and of course they werent gonna add a second circle pad anyone expecting otherwise is delusional


----------



## ChaosHydrA (Jun 22, 2012)

i dont understand why people keep using the 2nd circle pad card to vent their frustration, theres a reason why the circle pad pro is on the same line as the button controls when its attached, the grip on the 3ds would be awkward and uncomfortable if it was positioned under the buttons as the other cirlepad is so high up. At the end of the day you are most likely using the buttons and the only circle pad for most of the games anyway. If they switch the buttons to the bottom the d-pad would be eliminated a bit


----------



## godreborn (Jun 22, 2012)

Gaiaknight said:


> you all are acting like this wasnt inevitable of course there was gonna be a revision and of course they werent gonna add a second circle pad anyone expecting otherwise is delusional



yes, but not as soon as this.  this is suggests u might as wait five or so years to actually buy the system as there maybe a revision every year.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 22, 2012)

seriously though how many games use the 2nd circle pad


----------



## godreborn (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm not sure how many others r upset by this.  I was going to buy new super mario bros 2, but at this point I'm just going to wait for a hack even if it takes years.  as much as I've been a fan of nintendo, this upsets me enough never to buy another nintendo product again.


----------



## SS4 (Jun 22, 2012)

ROFL. I kept telling every1 i wouldnt buy a 3DS until we get an XL version.

My DSi XL > 3DS  just because of the size.

Now ppl kept saying: but Nintendo said.... have u looked at the gameboy, gameboy color, Advance, DS ..... how many version was there for each? 1 ????

NO! I hope some ppl learned something today.

And finally, i'm glad that Nintendo finally caters to a demographic other than kids or ppl with kids sized hand. Ill be getting a 3DS XL sooner than i expected ^^


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 22, 2012)

godreborn said:


> I'm not sure how many others r upset by this.  I was going to buy new super mario bros 2, but at this point I'm just going to wait for a hack even if it takes years.  as much as I've been a fan of nintendo, this upsets me enough never to buy another nintendo product again.


wow.... so because nintendo is continuing there handheld tradition by releasing a revision 1.5 years after the system launches your not gonna buy future nintendo product? you do know how stupid that sounds right?


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 22, 2012)

Gaiaknight said:


> godreborn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure how many others r upset by this.  I was going to buy new super mario bros 2, but at this point I'm just going to wait for a hack even if it takes years.  as much as I've been a fan of nintendo, this upsets me enough never to buy another nintendo product again.
> ...


Just a few weeks ago (IIRC) they were saying they had no plans for a revision at all. That makes them big fat fucking liars. http://manatank.com/2012/06/3ds-redesign/
So you can take that to the bank as a good reason why people are allowed to be mad.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 22, 2012)

it's not stupid at all.  it's the fact that they upgraded the system in such a short time.  imagine if the the ps3 slim appeared about a year after the ps3 phat did.  u'd have quite a few angry people.  it's not the fact that they upgraded the system.  it's the fact that they did so so quickly.  it suggests that the upgrade was already planned before the system was released.  upgrades, such as this, usually take a couple years to plan beforehand.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 22, 2012)

DeadLocked said:


> Gaiaknight said:
> 
> 
> > godreborn said:
> ...


why they did it with the ds lite they denied the rumors then announced it the day after....




godreborn said:


> it's not stupid at all.  it's the fact that they upgraded the system in such a short time.  imagine if the the ps3 slim appeared about a year after the ps3 phat did.  u'd have quite a few angry people.  it's not the fact that they upgraded the system.  it's the fact that they did so so quickly.  it suggests that the upgrade was already planned before the system was released.  upgrades, such as this, usually take a couple years to plan beforehand.




its been a year and half sense the damn thing was released are people seriously forgetting the ds lite came out 2 years after the ds phat?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jun 22, 2012)

90% bigger and no 2nd circle pad? XD
And the Circle Pad pro won't even fit the new 3DS so people have to buy a new Circle pad pro too if they want to use dual circle pads XD

No no no.
I stick with my 3DS thank you.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 22, 2012)

Fk u nintendo, i am not buying it, when the lite version comes along this will be obsolite, plus i have a separate dsi xl anyway.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 22, 2012)

Gaiaknight said:


> you all are acting like this wasnt inevitable of course there was gonna be a revision and of course they werent gonna add a second circle pad anyone expecting otherwise is delusional


http://www.officialn...ation-nintendo/


> 23 Aug. 2011 - Nintendo has dismissed internet reports that a new redesigned 3DS is in the works as "rumour and speculation".



http://www.gonintend...story&id=178555


> 4 Jun. 2012 - Once again we've seen Nikkei leak Nintendo info. Once again...Nintendo denies it. The Big N says that Nikkei's info on a 3DS redesign (...) is full of mistakes, based off conjecture and not things Nintendo has said.



http://www.digitalsp...t-handheld.html


> 12 Jun. 2012 - Mario creator Shigeru Miyamoto said that he is proud of the current handheld system and has no plans to change or remodel it.



http://multiplayerbl...rned-for-wii-u/


> 8 Aug. 2012 - As for those looking warily at the prospect of 3DS redesign following this price drop, Fils-Aime confirmed that it's much too soon to ask about a 3DS Lite. "The form factor, we believe, is quite strong and quite positive. We have nothing else to add at this point in terms of other form factor changes or other color changes beyond the Flame Red that we're announcing today.​


​
Let me explain to you briefly what happened. Nintendo chose the path of the price drop, and as soon as rumours of a redesign - be it a smaller or a bigger one - started surfacing, Nintendo swiftly denied them. Why? Because if they'd be honest, people would start anxiously waiting for the revision rather than buy the 3DS Classic.

They outwardly lied to the masses whereas they could've just refused to comment on so-called conjuncture. They _lied_. Into people's faces. People's faces. 3DS users have a right to be upset.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 22, 2012)

WHERE THE FUCK IS MY SECOND ANALOG STICK NINTENDO?



MY SECOND STICK!


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 22, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> 90% bigger and no 2nd circle pad? XD
> And the Circle Pad pro won't even fit the new 3DS so people have to buy a new Circle pad pro too if they want to use dual circle pads XD
> 
> No no no.
> I stick with my 3DS thank you.



Like i said before, when a redisign comes along this will be obsolite so i would wait till a proper redesign comes about, also this annoucmnet is way too soon.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 22, 2012)

Gaiaknight said:


> DeadLocked said:
> 
> 
> > Gaiaknight said:
> ...


They just said there will be no revision in the foreseeable future and now there is. Why aren't you seeing that it's pretty despicable. Are you a Nintendo Rep? Are they paying your wages? Maybe YOU are Miyamoto?!


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Gaiaknight said:
> 
> 
> > you all are acting like this wasnt inevitable of course there was gonna be a revision and of course they werent gonna add a second circle pad anyone expecting otherwise is delusional
> ...


again they did the same fucking thing with the ds lite but it seems like people are forgetting about that...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 22, 2012)

I am glad that I didnt buy 3DS at first. Every portable released, I never buy at first. I knew that Nintendo always make something better. That's why I am not in the hurry at all. Now, this.. I might reconsider to buy it but I need to wait until Nintendo give us an answer of why there isn't 2nd joystick bult in.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm not concerned about the second circle pad, but the size difference is quite drastic with a very marginal difference in price.  if nintendo is able to revise the 3ds so quickly who's to say they won't do it again next year, or for that matter, do it a year after the wii-u?  I personally think they've done a big mistake here: releasing a product with a revision already on the table.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 22, 2012)

Gaiaknight said:


> again they did the same fucking thing with the ds lite but it seems like people are forgetting about that...


People were pissed off back then and they're pissed off now - this is a horrible practice for which Nintendo should be shunned. There's planning a revision and there's lying - two very different things.

The XBox 360 Slim was ANNOUNCED, the PS3 Slim was ANNOUNCED, the 3DS XL/LL was OUTWARDLY DENIED, don't you see the difference?


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 22, 2012)

DeadLocked said:


> Gaiaknight said:
> 
> 
> > DeadLocked said:
> ...


no there not paying me. Im just saying that all the complaining is useless cause this isnt the first time a company has ever done this its been happening for years now. I have learned over my 25 years of gaming not to get mad at the dumb shit game companies do as it just adds useless stress to your life.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Gaiaknight said:
> 
> 
> > again they did the same fucking thing with the ds lite but it seems like people are forgetting about that...
> ...


Foxi4, companies lie so their existing products continue selling. It's nothing to get mad about. If they admitted that it was coming, sales for the 3DS may have dropped.


When the PS3 Slim was rumoured, Sony also didn't comment on the rumours. It's a normal business move.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 22, 2012)

Gaiaknight said:


> no there not paying me. Im just saying that all the complaining is useless cause this isnt the first time a company has ever done this its been happening for years now.


The very idea behind Free Market is a dialogue between the Customer and the Manufacturer or Service Provider - people HAVE to express their thoughts, Public Relations are incredibly important.

If people "whine" enough, perhaps 3DS adopters will receive some bonuses or sweet swap-deals to quench their thirst for blood. This is normal. This is *good*.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 22, 2012)

soulx said:


> When the PS3 Slim was rumoured, Sony also didn't comment on the rumours. It's a normal business move.


If they had just not commented on the rumours, this would be completely fine.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Gaiaknight said:
> 
> 
> > again they did the same fucking thing with the ds lite but it seems like people are forgetting about that...
> ...


sony denied rumors of the ps3 slim right up to when the announced it they even said the legit leaked pictures of the ps3 slim where fake.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 22, 2012)

soulx said:


> Foxi4, companies lie so their existing products continue selling. It's nothing to get mad about. If they admitted that it was coming, sales for the 3DS may have dropped.
> 
> 
> When the PS3 Slim was rumoured, Sony also didn't comment on the rumours. It's a normal business move.


Didn't comment and Lied are two very different concepts. By not commenting, you simply refuse to give a straight answer. By lying, you piss into your customer's Cereal.

Didn't any of you have Business lessons in High School? This is PR 101.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 22, 2012)

FFS where is it written that every console/hendheld made these days needs 2 fucking analogs?!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Let me explain to you briefly what happened. Nintendo chose the path of the price drop, and as soon as rumours of a redesign - be it a smaller or a bigger one - started surfacing, Nintendo swiftly denied them. Why? Because if they'd be honest, people would start anxiously waiting for the revision rather than buy the 3DS Classic.
> 
> They outwardly lied to the masses whereas they could've just refuse to comment on so-called conjuncture. They _lied_. Into people's faces. People's faces. 3DS users have a right to be upset.



Yep, and its not the first time they have done this sort of thing either, if I recall correctly the same thing happened with the DSL and DSi. But they always get away with it because they have a fuzzy family friendly image, when in reality they treat their customers pretty poorly. I always expected this to happen, that they would flat out deny the existence of a 3DS lite/XL whatever until the very last second. And you make a good point, they could have just made no comment at all, but no, they decided to syphon money off their customers until a month before the new revision comes out. If I was a recent 3DS adopter I would feel pretty furious right now, but its ok, Nintendo are fuzzy and family friendly so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 22, 2012)

Gaiaknight said:


> sony denied rumors of the ps3 slim right up to when the announced it they even said the legit leaked pictures of the ps3 slim where fake.


Link to an article or it never happened.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 22, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> FFS where is it written that every console/hendheld made these days needs 2 fucking analogs?!


CIRCLE PAD PRO 3DS XL VERSION.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 22, 2012)

soulx said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > FFS where is it written that every console/hendheld made these days needs 2 fucking analogs?!
> ...


...sure, I hope it's bundled with a suitcase.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 22, 2012)

soulx said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > FFS where is it written that every console/hendheld made these days needs 2 fucking analogs?!
> ...



At the very least lets hope that the 3DS XL is designed with the second stick attachment in mind, so it isn't the ugly, throwback, horribly designed piece of garbage that the CPP is.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 22, 2012)

I think people should realized that this is not a redesign or revision of the 3DS ala GBAsp or DSLite, which were so drastic that it led to the discontinuation of the previous models. 

This is "just" an option for consumers that will coexcist with the normal 3DS and will not make it obsulete like the once mentioned before. For example people who travel a lot possible even wouldn't have considered buying an XL, even if it was available from day 1. That's why it didn't ad anything besides making it bigger!

Personally I don't have decide if it is worth it yet, since normally I'm pretty satisfied with my regular 3DS! But I mostly play at home so...


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Gaiaknight said:
> 
> 
> > sony denied rumors of the ps3 slim right up to when the announced it they even said the legit leaked pictures of the ps3 slim where fake.
> ...


http://www.psxextrem...-news/5137.html
http://www.qj.net/qj...ng-the-ps3.html

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/214986/sony-knows-nothing-about-those-slim-ps3-pics/

Sony _"We don't know anything about the system in the photos."_


----------



## Ben_j (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm getting this... The 3DS is way too small and its plastic looks rubbish compared to that. My only question is.... Ambasador games ? Will I be able to keep them ? :/


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 22, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Bladexdsl said:
> ...



Smart thing would be for the 3DS XL to have bluetooth and allow usage of the classic control 3.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 22, 2012)

all this states is don't buy a system when it comes out.  it'll be revised as quickly as a computer or before u get to the checkout counter.  it's like nintendo apologized to their original customers (w/ the ambassador program) for selling them a product at an outrageous price) but says fu to anyone who bought it a reduced price before a bs revision.  at this point, I won't buy a wii-u (if I ever will) for at least a couple years in case a revision is on the way.  honestly, I'm sure nintendo is already working on one as we speak.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 22, 2012)

Gaiaknight said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Gaiaknight said:
> ...


Nice, except both those articles were written directly before the E3 conference on which the system was announced. An aura of secrecy in this case is rather understandable - every company wants an oomph on their presentation. Nintendo announced nothing on E3.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 22, 2012)

I hope the 3d effect is not lost, there is no indication as to what the 3d effect will be like with a bigger screen?


----------



## heartgold (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow people are complaining and didn't see this coming?

When a highly reputable source like Nikkei who have been banged on with every leaked Nintendo information in the past, or you wanna believe Ninendo who has denied Nikkei's rumours in the past but later revealed it. lol

Come on, don't act fooled. We knew it was coming. This isn't surprising. We know why Nintendo does this, they want maximum profit. 

No they don't care about customers, no company does to be honest. These companies want money and would go to deep extents to get it.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Gaiaknight said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


well duh no company is gonna announce something till there ready to announce and my guess is nintendo wanted to announce it at the nintendo direct to not take anything away from the WiiU what you should be saying is why wasnt this announced during the 3ds showing after there conference.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 22, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> I hope the 3d effect is not lost, there is no indication as to what the 3d effect will be like with a bigger screen?



I somehow doubt they would release a *3D*S revision which has lost the capability of displaying 3D.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 22, 2012)

Gaiaknight said:


> well duh no company is gonna announce something till there ready to announce and my guess is nintendo wanted to announce it at the nintendo direct to not take anything away from the WiiU what you should be saying is why wasnt this announced during the 3ds showing after there conference.


Nintendo was denying the existance of any revision for a year straight, and revisions do not grow on trees - they take time to design. E3 went by, Nintendo had a Pre-Show, a Conference and a 3DS Showcase and they showed zilch.

Moreover, I have my doubts about that photo. The PS3 shown appears to be completely flat - the Slim is curved. That said, I give you credit, you did find two articles in which Sony denied the Slim's existence that I didn't know of.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Gaiaknight said:
> 
> 
> > well duh no company is gonna announce something till there ready to announce and my guess is nintendo wanted to announce it at the nintendo direct to not take anything away from the WiiU what you should be saying is why wasnt this announced during the 3ds showing after there conference.
> ...


Oh boy, if were to run a hardware company. Good luck!


----------



## redfalcon (Jun 22, 2012)

Would a DS Lite AC-Adapter work with the 3DS/3DS XL?


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Gaiaknight said:
> 
> 
> > well duh no company is gonna announce something till there ready to announce and my guess is nintendo wanted to announce it at the nintendo direct to not take anything away from the WiiU what you should be saying is why wasnt this announced during the 3ds showing after there conference.
> ...


ps3 in the photo is the bottom of the ps3 as noticed by the screw holes on top here is a better photo of it http://www.computerandvideogames.com/viewer.php?mode=article&id=215140


----------



## godreborn (Jun 22, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Wow people are complaining and didn't see this coming?
> 
> When a highly reputable source like Nikkei who have been banged on with every leaked Nintendo information in the past, or you wanna believe Ninendo who has denied Nikkei's rumours in the past but later revealed it. lol
> 
> ...



I can't speak for anyone else, but I'm personally upset that nintendo would release a revised 3ds so soon.  imagine if sony released their slim 3ds barely after a year of launching the original system.  I'd imagine many people would be pissed off not due to them releasing a revised system but rather due to them releasing a revised system so quickly.  the r & d that goes into developing a system takes quite a while, so it's unlikely that nintendo didn't start revising the system before it was even out.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 22, 2012)

i just hope this adresses the 3ds biggest issue which isnt a second circle pad its the screen scratching even newer 3ds still get effected by it...


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 22, 2012)

i wond concider this revision to replace my 3ds if they had more colours apart from white and red, i could always  sell the dsi xl and 3ds to compensate... big if though i want more colours.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 22, 2012)

...Meh, I'll get one after selling my current 3DS.


Even if it's ugly as hell, it has a better battery and a large sexy screen.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 22, 2012)

i wond concider this revision to replace my 3ds if they had more colours apart from white and red, i could always  sell the dsi xl and 3ds to compensate... big if though i want more colours.


Gaiaknight said:


> i just hope this adresses the 3ds biggest issue which isnt a second circle pad its the screen scratching even newer 3ds still get effected by it...



That is another reason for getting tthe 3ds xl the scratched line probelm on the top screen, just hope they fix it with this revision.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 22, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> i wond concider this revision to replace my 3ds if they had more colours apart from white and red, i could always  sell the dsi xl and 3ds to compensate... big if though i want more colours.


over here we dont get the white one we get blue personally i want the white one.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 22, 2012)

Cool. I already have a 3DS, but depending on how much money I have when this comes out in Canada, I might buy one.


----------



## Charon (Jun 22, 2012)

Did the original 3DS at release cost more/less/the same as this one will?
And what was its price in € in Europe then?


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 22, 2012)

Gaiaknight said:


> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> > i wond concider this revision to replace my 3ds if they had more colours apart from white and red, i could always  sell the dsi xl and 3ds to compensate... big if though i want more colours.
> ...



Blue? Thats more like it  although not sure what colours europe will get as the colours are diffrent for each region, anyone got a picture of the blue version?


----------



## Ben_j (Jun 22, 2012)

Ben_j said:


> I'm getting this... The 3DS is way too small and its plastic looks rubbish compared to that. My only question is.... Ambasador games ? Will I be able to keep them ? :/


Well apparently it is possible ! From another forum here's what I found :



> Software transfer lets you transfer everything from one 3DS to another. This includes eshop data, ambassador games, purchased games, saved data, etc.


----------



## ramboo (Jun 22, 2012)

why should i buy this,,im content w my 3ds now and i have a vita,what i will buy is games ha ha ha


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

Gaiaknight said:


> i just hope this adresses the 3ds biggest issue which isnt a second circle pad its the screen scratching even newer 3ds still get effected by it...


The screen scratching is easily avoided by a barely noticeable set of screen protectors (or a repair from Nintendo). The second circle pad is only fixed by a clunky, awkward add-on that practically defeats the entire purpose of "portable" in the modern definition.

Idk about you, but all that considered, I still say the lack of a second analog is still a much bigger problem than the screen scratching.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 22, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> Gaiaknight said:
> 
> 
> > jalaneme said:
> ...


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 22, 2012)

I'll pass.
Have a normal one.Happy with it


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 22, 2012)

Ben_j said:


> Ben_j said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting this... The 3DS is way too small and its plastic looks rubbish compared to that. My only question is.... Ambasador games ? Will I be able to keep them ? :/
> ...



Only problem is feature is useless when current 3ds is sold, i wish all data was stored on thier server or settings so i don't have to keep my old 3ds around, plus i have extra stuff on my dsi xl too and i need to sell both of them to afford the 3ds xl in the first' place gah!


----------



## raystriker (Jun 22, 2012)

Will there be any major change in the hardware apart from the screens?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

raystriker said:


> Will there be any major change in the hardware apart from the screens?


SLIGHTLY better battery and aesthetic changes. that's it, for all we know.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 22, 2012)

raystriker said:


> Will there be any major change in the hardware apart from the screens?


6.4 hour battery for 3DS games.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 22, 2012)

I hope that the volume is not a slider like the normal 3ds and is a rocker like the  dsi xl, also i like that nintendo has put seperate buttons for the home and start buttons, should have been like this in the first place, i also pray that the mic is in the middle like it should be.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 22, 2012)

...And no second analog stick.

Have fun rebuying a Circle Pad Pro that's even larger than that previous monstrosity.


----------



## lokomelo (Jun 22, 2012)

Here the new Nintendo releases:

NES LL



Spoiler











3DS with 3G network:



Spoiler











Anyway, I'll get it only if people report that the battery last at least 6 hours. (ok ok, I'll never buy it then)


----------



## Ben_j (Jun 22, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> raystriker said:
> 
> 
> > Will there be any major change in the hardware apart from the screens?
> ...


slightly ? 8 hours to 10 hours is more than slightly better


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

Ben_j said:


> slightly ? 8 hours to 10 hours is more than slightly better


Where did you get 8-10 hours? That's for DS games, not 3DS games.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 22, 2012)

lokomelo said:


> Anyway, I'll get it only if people report that the battery last at least 6 hours. (ok ok, I'll never buy it then)


It does.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Jun 22, 2012)

Don't underestimate the benefits a bigger screen. Many people here (non-DSi XL owners) look at the 3DS XL, the bigger screens and react like; meh, bigger screens, so what?.
A bigger screen really immerses you in the game. I'm not saying the 3DS immediately sucks, I'm only saying the 3DS XL will supply an even better game experience.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jun 22, 2012)

soulx said:


> lokomelo said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, I'll get it only if people report that the battery last at least 6 hours. (ok ok, I'll never buy it then)
> ...


Agreed, my 3DS lasted 4 1/2 days on standby with wifi on and no Nyko battery.
And damn you Ninty!
Edit: Waking up to this is kind of crappy, but at least I'm going to Six Flags, regardless, I might buy it.


----------



## Pleng (Jun 22, 2012)

Icealote said:


> I see that they haven't fixed that screen thing issue. That just means a bigger mark when you close it =.=
> I'm not getting this. Wait for the next revision after it



How do you see that?


----------



## jrk190 (Jun 22, 2012)

Dude... What thee hell is this?!? This looks like the generic 3DS crap that you see at the drugstore for 10 dollars. Oh, and how far do you have to look back? *yells to friend* Hey, can you hold this on the other side of the room so I can find the sweet-spot in the 3D! Oh, it's not even going to be portable. I bet it weighs a ton. Gosh, this just pisses me off. If there's a new 3DS, does that mean I get to be an ambassador? Because my 3DS is pretty much Obsolete now, except that I can take it places. Jeez, I just.... It really pisses me off when Nintendo does this sh*t...


----------



## Pleng (Jun 22, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the 3d effect is not lost, there is no indication as to what the 3d effect will be like with a bigger screen?
> ...



I think he means he hopes that the 3D will be just as effective on the big screens, ie it won't get diluted in any way


----------



## heartgold (Jun 22, 2012)

The screens look sexy, playing games will probably look better. (not graphically) You know bigger images are always nice. But the model over-all looks like complete shit.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jun 22, 2012)

The only thing that would make me buy this XL one was if all existing 3DS game's had a "high ress" DLC 
Upscaled gba games and DS games, sure. But not 3DS graphic games...


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 22, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Those who do not have a 3DS but intend to buy one can choose between the small and the XL.



^ what he said

I always wanted a 3DS, but needed a very good reason to buy one so late way in other than the Mario games - and now i have this reason

Not to mention, i like mine big ...


----------



## Narayan (Jun 22, 2012)

i know i'm late but. HAHAHAHAHAHA.  

but i think it does look nicer.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

jrk190 said:


> Dude... What thee hell is this?!? This looks like the generic 3DS crap that you see at the drugstore for 10 dollars. Oh, and how far do you have to look back? *yells to friend* Hey, can you hold this on the other side of the room so I can find the sweet-spot in the 3D! Oh, it's not even going to be portable. I bet it weighs a ton. Gosh, this just pisses me off. If there's a new 3DS, does that mean I get to be an ambassador? Because my 3DS is pretty much Obsolete now, except that I can take it places. Jeez, I just.... It really pisses me off when Nintendo does this sh*t...


Um... and HOW does this make your 3DS obsolete, if I may ask? The XL is an alternative for those who want larger screens, not an upgrade. Just like how the DSiXL was simply an "alternative" to the original DSi.


----------



## Judas18 (Jun 22, 2012)

Jesus that thing is beyond fugly.


----------



## Ben_j (Jun 22, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Ben_j said:
> 
> 
> > slightly ? 8 hours to 10 hours is more than slightly better
> ...


Right, sorry. Still, it's more than slightly


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

Ben_j said:


> Right, sorry. Still, it's more than slightly


Half an hour to an hour more is "more than slightly"?


----------



## mechagouki (Jun 22, 2012)

So many people are saying how ugly it is, why is that important? Looking back over the consoles and handhelds I've owned over the last 25+ years I would have to say most of them weren't particularly attractive objects, probably the GBA SP and Micro and the PSP would be the only ones I'd consider mildly aesthetically pleasing, and that's just a personal opinion. Doesn't really make any difference when you're staring at the screen though, does it?

I bought a DSi XL on launch day and have hardly touched my DS Phat since, people who say the bigger handhelds are not portable have obviously never held an original Gameboy, that thing was huge and heavy, but it didn't stop people taking them everywhere.


----------



## trigao (Jun 22, 2012)

i thought which next 3ds would have 2 analog

sad =/


----------



## emigre (Jun 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ...And no second analog stick.
> 
> Have fun rebuying a Circle Pad Pro that's even larger than that previous monstrosity.



Are you saying the tumor will grow?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

emigre said:


> Are you saying the tumor will grow?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! 


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g9WjcGdxuM


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 22, 2012)

emigre said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > ...And no second analog stick.
> ...



I'm thinking it's terminal, doctor.

Also I'm still going to revel in my glorious 5 inch Vita screen. Felt like I'd bring that up so I can sick my flying monkeys on this thread.


----------



## emigre (Jun 22, 2012)

Guild is laying his trollbait. This thread gonna b good.


----------



## finkmac (Jun 22, 2012)

What is this, I don't even...

It's a 3DS... with a larger screen... 

The thing looks ugly as it is...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 22, 2012)

emigre said:


> Guild is laying his trollbait. This thread gonna b good.










But in all seriousness, I'm a "go big or go home" kinda guy. I'm getting kinda sick of the trend of small electronics. That being said, I don't exactly think this revision is all that great, no second analog is a serious dealbreaker.


----------



## lokomelo (Jun 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Guild is laying his trollbait. This thread gonna b good.
> ...



Dual analog? Why you need this? They replace this with dual ugliness!!!


----------



## insidexdeath (Jun 22, 2012)

No thanks. This offers nothing new over my current 3DS other than having a bigger screen.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 22, 2012)

I always wanted the DSi XL but since I foolishly spent my money on a DSi a few months before this was released I didn't get it. But now that I have a new job and a LOT of money coming in, I will invest my money into this one... I knew that it was just a matter of time though.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jun 22, 2012)

Is Nintendo so stupid that they forgot the Circle Pad Pro?!


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 22, 2012)

Lol, it's pretty hilarious that everyone was so sure that a 3DS revision would have a built in second analog stick (which hasn't been used by most games and the ones that use it, can do without it) and in the end, it seems that all it has is a bigger screen and it's rather ugly tbh (I liked my 3DS looks, this one is just so... meh). Anyway, pretty good news for those interested in bigger screens.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> second analog stick (which hasn't been used by most games and the ones that use it, can do without it)


This is honestly a really poor argument. That's like saying the Wii doesn't need HD because none of the games are HD capable. Well duh, of COURSE none of the games are HD capable, because the system they're DESIGNED for has no HD. It's the same with the 3DS. Of course most games aren't going to rely on dual analogs when the only way to utilize such is through an unwieldy add-on that's rather impractical. If the 3DS had dual analogs built in, tons of games would use it, I guarantee you. And who knows how many developers want to make a particular game for the 3DS, only to turn around and say "eh, it doesn't have dual analogs, let's make it for Vita instead".


----------



## insidexdeath (Jun 22, 2012)

I think people here are just raging because they were so sure that the 3DS will have a built in second analog stick and I did say it a bunch of times here that we won't see one with dual circle pads, because for various reasons. Most of the games are still playing perfectly fine with one circle pad and you have the touch screen as a plus... but it would be nice if it did have dual circle pads.


----------



## freaksloan (Jun 22, 2012)

Maybe becuse I'm 41, I need it bigger! Kids are happy because they will be getting my little tiny 3DS and I will be getting a nice new BIG ONE!


----------



## LoggerMan (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes please. There better be a way to transfer Ambassador content, because imma be getting me some of this.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

LoggerMan said:


> Yes please. There better be a way to transfer Ambassador content, because imma be getting me some of this.


You can.


----------



## insidexdeath (Jun 22, 2012)

I think the 3D is gonna be hard to view on a bigger screen since the 3DS will be a bit closer to your eyes than a regular 3D TV.


----------



## funem (Jun 22, 2012)

They missed a letter, it should have been "3DS LOL"


----------



## Minox (Jun 22, 2012)

LoggerMan said:


> Yes please. There better be a way to transfer Ambassador content, because imma be getting me some of this.


In a 3DS update not too long ago they introduced the option to transfer titles and licenses from one 3DS to another.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 22, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > second analog stick (which hasn't been used by most games and the ones that use it, can do without it)
> ...


Hum... Not to be out of topic, but seriously, the "Let's make it for the Vita instead" line isn't going that well so far. xP

The 3DS came out with one circle pad, first buyers like me, paid 250€ for the console but the sales weren't doing so well, so Nintendo lowered the price to 150€, now, if Nintendo released a revision with a second circle pad so soon, you think most people would just be ok with that? Maybe for those that still haven't purchased one in the hopes of it getting revised it would be good, but most of the people that already have the system would complain about it.
DS Lite added more lighting settings and a sleeker look, DSi added an online interface and cameras, the DSi XL just added size.

The genre that I play the most is RPG's, and I don't really need a second analog stick for those, my favourite games are all on the Snes and PSX and they didn't use analogs, you don't need them to make good games, it might be useful in some games, but not really a necessity.

I'm pretty sure Nintendo checked all the details and people's thoughts on the console, if they didn't add one then it was most likely because they deemed it unnecessary.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2012)

Minox_IX said:


> LoggerMan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes please. There better be a way to transfer Ambassador content, because imma be getting me some of this.
> ...


What if you wanted to trade in your old 3ds for the new one... You cant.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 22, 2012)

Holy shit, that thing looks ridiculous. And the positioning of the headphone jack is bad, really bad.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 22, 2012)

Didn't see the info on the front page, anyway, in the NOE website it states that the 3DS XL will be released on the 28th of July, same day when New Art Academy and Freaky Forms Deluxe will be released on the eShop. =3


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 22, 2012)

I can't believe some of you people
"I'm not buying it because it doesn't have 2 sticks"
"I'm never buying another nintendo product ever again because they done this"

  !  !! !!!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 22, 2012)

for shit..I'll just get a fucking extended battery from GameStop.

The extended battery life is the only reason I would want this behemoth.

aren't portable gaming systems suppose to be...PORTABLE?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 22, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Hum... Not to be out of topic, but seriously, the "Let's make it for the Vita instead" line isn't going that well so far. xP



Adding dual analogs is pretty much common sense. It's been the norm for console gaming for well over a decade and we now have the technology to make it on portables. Why is it not there yet?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Hum... Not to be out of topic, but seriously, the "Let's make it for the Vita instead" line isn't going that well so far. xP
> ...


Well, It's not needed for portable gaming.


----------



## Shin Akuma (Jun 22, 2012)

the mat surface is gonna get wornout like dslite.The one in the current 3ds is awesome
And on top of that there is no pure black version....or there is one?anyone know for EU??


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 22, 2012)

a bigger screen just means that the original dimensions for games that the developer intended on the smaller 3DS will be distorted

this is a joke.. Do Not Want.


----------



## ChaosHydrA (Jun 22, 2012)

do you guys think i should return my 3ds back to the shop? I have 30 days possibilty to return it for, i bought it 4 days ago. maybe buy a Vita instead first and then the XL in July. I intend to have both consoles at some point but im not sure if i should just keep the 3DS now, since theres only 1 month till this is out in Europe. im really annoyed this was announced, as it took me 14 days to watch all of e3 and read tons of reviews/previews on game sites and looking at release dates for upcoming games for both consoles to decide which of the 3ds or vita i was going to go for


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 22, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...



If you enjoy having a camera that isn't complete shit then yeah it is.

Portable games are hardly 2D anymore.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2012)

1


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 22, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> The new Kingdom Hearts play pretty damn good.



$10 says that camera isn't nearly as good as Uncharted: GA.

Also it's Kingdom Hearts so who gives a shit. A second analog stick opens so much up.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


Dunno about you but OoT plays great for me.


----------



## Shin Akuma (Jun 22, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> a bigger screen just means that the original dimensions for games that the developer intended on the smaller 3DS will be distorted
> 
> this is a joke.. Do Not Want.



yes i thought that too,when they bring it in demonstations i will get my 3ds and gonna check on the same game side by side andim sure i will find flaws..


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 22, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Dunno about you but OoT plays great for me.



The original game was also made with only a single analog and the general consensus is that its camera is rather archaic compared to dual stick camera.

The "if it isn't broke, don't fix it" policy isn't good for video games at all.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> If you enjoy having a camera that isn't complete shit then yeah it is.
> 
> Portable games are hardly 2D anymore.


What's really kind of sad is that dual analogs would be a non-issue if the 3DS had a capacitive screen instead of a resistive one. After playing Metroid Prime: Hunters and Kid Icarus: Uprising, I'm a complete believer in the superiority of touch-screen aiming/camera control over analog aiming/camera control. However, the fact that you need a stylus pretty much eliminates use of the 4 main buttons and the R button, leaving you with only the circle pad, L button, and Dpad, which is a huge problem. If the 3DS had a capacitive screen though, there would be no problem since you could just use your finger just as accurately as a stylus, kind of like playing games such as N.O.V.A. on iPhone/Android. Plus, you'd be able to still use the action buttons/R button with ease. If that were the case, I would have no problem with the lack of a second analog. But alas, that's not the case. 



Guild McCommunist said:


> The original game was also made with only a single analog and the general consensus is that its camera is rather archaic compared to dual stick camera.


I actually rather like the simplified camera set up in Ocarina of Time (which was reused in Majora's Mask, Twilight Princess Wii, and Skyward Sword). However, the entire game was set up in such a way to basically be designed around that entire camera setup, which probably limited it in at least a few ways.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > The new Kingdom Hearts play pretty damn good.
> ...



$20 says that the gyro aiming in Uncharted: GA is better than the analog stick aiming.


Yes, the 3DS has a gyroscope (Revelations).


----------



## LoggerMan (Jun 22, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> However, the fact that you need a stylus pretty much eliminates use of the 4 main buttons and the R button, leaving you with only the circle pad, L button, and Dpad, which is a huge problem.



I guess it's too bad that the thumb strap never caught on.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

soulx said:


> $20 says that the gyro aiming in Uncharted: GA is better than the analog stick aiming. Yes, the 3DS has a gyroscope (Revelations).


Really? You could aim with the gyro in Revelations?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 22, 2012)

soulx said:


> $20 says that the gyro aiming in Uncharted: GA is better than the analog stick aiming.
> 
> 
> Yes, the 3DS has a gyroscope (Revelations).



They work well together, it's hard to rely solely on one or the other. Gyro aiming is mad sexy though.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 22, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > $20 says that the gyro aiming in Uncharted: GA is better than the analog stick aiming. Yes, the 3DS has a gyroscope (Revelations).
> ...


Yes, you can and it's fucking awesome.

Gyro aiming > Analog Stick aiming


----------



## JeremyLDixon (Jun 22, 2012)

I expected Nintendo to eventually do this however I figured they would have been smart and used it as an opertunity to integrate the slide pad features into the handheld. disapointing.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

LoggerMan said:


> I guess it's too bad that the thumb strap never caught on.


I bought one a couple months ago actually when i was trying to choose the best thumb stylus, and it just didn't cut it. It's nice, I like how it attaches to the DS/3DS and allows you to push the buttons with reasonable ease, but it's just not as good for aiming since it's so easy to accidentally brush your finger against the screen, instead of the "pad" (especially if you have larger thumbs). I ended up going with these, instead.



Spoiler



For home





For on the go






Much nicer than the thumbstrap, but impossible to use the action buttons (though you can at least use both shoulder buttons)


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Dunno about you but OoT plays great for me.
> ...


You know, I think Nintendo once had the same idea as you:


Spoiler










It didn't end up well.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 22, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> You know, I think Nintendo once had the same idea as you:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Nintendo is also mentally retarded from time to time.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> You know, I think Nintendo once had the same idea as you:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


HA!


----------



## bowser (Jun 22, 2012)

Ask Nintendo why they didn't include a second analog and they'll say "There's no place to put it in because of the screens".

Not that I support a second analog. Gyro aiming is way better.

And if that's a matte black finish, I'm sold.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 22, 2012)

bowser said:


> Ask Nintendo why they didn't include a second analog and they'll say "There's no place to put it in because of the screens".
> 
> Not that I support a second analog. Gyro aiming is way better.
> 
> And if that's a matte black finish, I'm sold.



Camera controls are much more essential than aiming. Plus I personally don't wanna look like a 'tard trying to shoot down Star Wolf on the subway, I'd prefer a second analog stick option from time to time.

And I'm pretty sure the magical engineers can fit a second analog stick on there somewhere. I'd rather take the word of an engineer at Nintendo on that than you, no offense.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Camera controls are much more essential than aiming. Plus I personally don't wanna look like a 'tard trying to shoot down Star Wolf on the subway, I'd prefer a second analog stick option from time to time.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure the magical engineers can fit a second analog stick on there somewhere. I'd rather take the word of an engineer at Nintendo on that than you, no offense.


I personally believe the opposite... for the camera, you can at least use the Dpad, L/R buttons, or clearly defined touch screen up/down/left/right buttons (like the C-buttons on the N64 controller). But for aiming, there's really not much you can do.

Also, I'm pretty sure he was being sarcastic about nintendo's "excuse".


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 22, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> I personally believe the opposite... for the camera, you can at least use the Dpad, L/R buttons, or clearly defined touch screen up/down/left/right buttons (like the C-buttons on the N64 controller). But for aiming, there's really not much you can do.



D-Pad/ABXY camera controls are highly inferior to analogs and L/R cameras only allow you to look left to right. Not to mention you're taking away 2-4 buttons, which often leads to control clutter.

For aiming, analogs still work fine. Pair a second analog with gyro aiming and you have something that's incredibly effective and doesn't feel like you're playing with the wrong side of a chainsaw like touch screen aiming does.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> D-Pad/ABXY camera controls are highly inferior to analogs and L/R cameras only allow you to look left to right. Not to mention you're taking away 2-4 buttons, which often leads to control clutter.
> 
> For aiming, analogs still work fine. Pair a second analog with gyro aiming and you have something that's incredibly effective and doesn't feel like you're playing with the wrong side of a chainsaw like touch screen aiming does.


I wasn't talking about A/B/X/Y camera controls. I was talking about touch buttons on the touch screen.

And I agree with your last point. That's what I was saying... aiming is a bigger problem than camera control on one analog because, unlike with camera control, there's not even a real halfway-decent alternative that doesn't make you lose a ton of buttons.


----------



## emigre (Jun 22, 2012)

Playing Metal Gear Solid whilst aiming with the face buttons was so much fun and not at all frustrating.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 22, 2012)

Read through pretty much all 25 pages of comments. The argument against this which irks (and confuzzles) me the most is "IT IS TOO EARLY TO RELEASE A NEW ONE". As said, it's not like a necessary upgrade O____o If say the next gen console is released now such that the new games would be incompatible on the 3DS then sure. Rant your hearts out and I will understand.

I am all for an integrated 2nd analog just because I can. For me it's a matter of choice. If you like it (like myself), then at least we won't need an extension which requires AA batteries (iirc). If you don't want to use it, there is still the regular buttons. Kinda like the Game Boy and the Game Boy Light. Pity the latter was not all that famous. I actually loved it more than the original because I could play it in the dark without using any other lighting equipment.... coughundertheblanketpretendingtosleepcough Ahhh good times. Pretty sure no games were specially made to optimise the backlight feature. And so what? It didn't have to. I would also like to bring up the IR port of the GB (Color I think it was. Can't recall regarding the other variations). Once again, not essential (actually if you have played Pokemon TCG it would have been to 100% the game without cheating) and underutilised. Would definitely preferred to have seen it used in more games.

Won't comment about battery life since I have heard mixed comments from people who own then.

Yea basically that's the end (so far) for my biased rants. 

PS: Just remembered that I posted something similar (actually almost a copy-paste) in a similar thread recently. Sorry about that ;p


----------



## Shin Akuma (Jun 22, 2012)

im sure there will be a 3DS XL Pro version for sure.It will be the third and last revision
And it will a 3ds xl witha 2nd pad on the right.

1. 3DS : is for those that like the glossy version
2. 3DS XL : is for those that want to have bigger screens
3. 3DS XL Pro : will be for those that want both big screens and 2nd circle pad


._.


If the last ever could come out and PURE black i would get it


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 22, 2012)

After reading the title 5 times today I just noticed that the 3DS XL was coming out, wow i must be really distracted by BW2 and Supanova.
Anyway this should boost sale significantly because there are a lot of people who have been holding out on buying a 3DS for this.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

Shin Akuma said:


> im sure there will be a 3DS XL Pro version for sure.It will be the third and last revision
> And it will a 3ds xl witha 2nd pad on the right.
> 
> 1. 3DS : is for those that like the glossy version
> ...


My personal hope is that, a year or 2 from now, they release "pro" versions of both the regular and XL with CPP built in. That way people who prefer both sizes could get their dual analog fix. *Sigh*...

Hey, I can dream, right?


----------



## heartgold (Jun 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > You know, I think Nintendo once had the same idea as you:
> ...


Time to time? lol More like 99%, they always screw up somewhere in all their hardwares. 

3DS should have been dual analog from the beginning, now they can't fix it as it would screw them and their customers over.

The company makes great games no doubt. 3DS needed two sticks.


----------



## insidexdeath (Jun 22, 2012)

Shin Akuma said:


> im sure there will be a 3DS XL Pro version for sure.It will be the third and last revision
> And it will a 3ds xl witha 2nd pad on the right.
> 
> 1. 3DS : is for those that like the glossy version
> ...



I'm actually sick of these predictions. Stop predicting and just wait what the future holds, because we're now going through the same case scenario as before where everyone was just so sure that Nintendo would include a second circle pad in their next revision.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 22, 2012)

I would be kind of irked if the did a xl pro tho. Just for over revision and money sake.  I didn't think they would do it tho. 
They probably have it plan for the next handheld,so it will be even with everyone.

All they did basically was stretch the design. I did think they put that match R and D other than
better battery space and compatible 3d screen.


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't understand why around the top screen it's not black like the 3DS.

Not only does it look good, but they did it so you're eyes don't get distracted from the screen by the edge color. Maybe they're using different screens.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 22, 2012)

awssk8er said:


> I don't understand why around the top screen it's not black like the 3DS.
> 
> Not only does it look good, but they did it so you're eyes don't get distracted from the screen by the edge color. Maybe they're using different screens.


Because it looks ugly when both screens aren't the same colour.


And it didn't really do anything for the 3D effect. I applied a gelaskin on my 3DS that wasn't black and the 3D effect worked just fine.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 22, 2012)

awssk8er said:


> I don't understand why around the top screen it's not black like the 3DS.
> 
> Not only does it look good, but they did it so you're eyes don't get distracted from the screen by the edge color. Maybe they're using different screens.


I think the screens are big enough to were you wouldn't even need the black part.
As in, the screens should filter out most distractions on it own. 



soulx said:


> And it didn't really do anything for the 3D effect. I applied a gelaskin on my 3DS that wasn't black and the 3D effect worked just fine.



Or maybe that...

Edit:Clarify


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 22, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why around the top screen it's not black like the 3DS.
> ...


I was thinking that.

Probably true.


----------



## rt141 (Jun 22, 2012)

All and all... this is good news, I don't care about the new size. BUT this will make used normal 3ds prices to drop further and I will be finally be able to buy one


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 22, 2012)

rt141 said:


> All and all... this is good news, I don't care about the new size. BUT this will make used normal 3ds prices to drop further and I will be finally be able to buy one



That's kinda what I'm thinking as well. If 3DS used prices get to around $100 I'll probably get one.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 22, 2012)

I was kinda hoping they would make the 3DS smaller, not bigger.
But maybe this will lower the price of the normal 3DS, which means I might be able to afford one.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> rt141 said:
> 
> 
> > All and all... this is good news, I don't care about the new size. BUT this will make used normal 3ds prices to drop further and I will be finally be able to buy one
> ...


I do wish you hurry up,so I can get your code. 



The Catboy said:


> I was kinda hoping they would make the 3DS smaller, not bigger.
> But maybe this will lower the price of the normal 3DS, which means I might be able to afford one.


Smaller? Why?

I didn't see a CPP XL, I just didn't...


----------



## thunder.echoes (Jun 22, 2012)

I just have to vent!!!  

Nintendo pisses me off!

1. Finally bought a new DSi back when. In less than a year the DSi XL came out. Lost $$$ on the trade in!
2. Bought a new 3DS from a pawn shop for $200 thinking I was getting a deal when they first came out @ $249. Then the bastards dropped the price!!! Lost $$$ again!
3. Oh geez Nintendo felt bad about the price drop so gave me 20 free games! Whoopty Shit! I already had those games on my flashcards & didn't pay for them either!
4. And now, once again they come out with the new 3DS LL in less than a year! So if I want one I will again lose $$$ on the trade in!

Probably the battery life on the LL will suck & the games will be distorted!!!


----------



## Apex (Jun 22, 2012)

This is sad, this likely pushes back a remodel where they actually could have added the features that I (and probably a lot of other people wanted) wanted; second analog stick and no region-locking. 3d games just do not work without a second analogue stick for camera, not only is the system big enough to facilitate one, now they are making their already existing peripheral unusable on another system, what are they going to release a Slide Pad LL now? Pfft.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 22, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Smaller? Why?


Why not?
I didn't want a larger 3DS, I thought it was large enough already.


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 22, 2012)

I think I do know why nintendo waited for announcing this, because the Wii U, they simply wanted to focus people attention on the wii U then on the 3ds. because let's face it,
Nintendo main income for the next two years have to come from this console and another. the other one is de 3ds.
If you were Nintendo, which console would you want to sell more? the 3ds, which only gets a redesign, or a brand new console?
that's right. and that's why Nintendo didn't show the 3DS XL at the E3 I think.

oh, and I would have liked to see that redesign was something like the DSi was for the DS lite.

*edit*

and it's shame there is still the region lock on this one. it wasn't suprising though, because de dsi and dsi xl had the same thing. both region locked because of the firmware.


----------



## matt382 (Jun 22, 2012)

It's probably already been said, but for me, its disappointing that there's no second circle pad added.
Sure bigger screens are nice and all, but I'm not looking forward to seeing the Circle Pad Pro XL.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Smaller? Why?
> ...


I can't imagine how they would make it smaller... I mean, isn't the 3DS already just barely larger than a DSLite and DSi? Heck, I have a DSi case, and my 3DS fits almost perfectly.


----------



## bowser (Jun 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> bowser said:
> 
> 
> > Ask Nintendo why they didn't include a second analog and they'll say "There's no place to put it in because of the screens".
> ...





xwatchmanx said:


> Also, I'm pretty sure he was being sarcastic about nintendo's "excuse".


Exactly


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 22, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


That's why it would have been more interesting to make it smaller.
If they could make the same product smaller, but have all the power and better battery life for it, that would be a greater challenge, but would be a more interesting product.
That's just my option though.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 22, 2012)

Just to point out (which I think someone already did), the new battery could possibly be taking up the new space where the another circle pad could have 
gone. 

Is sliver coming to the USA? That the next best thing to black.



The Catboy said:


> That's why it would have been more interesting to make it smaller.
> If they could make the same product smaller, but have all the power and better battery life for it, that would be a greater challenge, but would be a more interesting product.
> That's just my option though.


Any smaller and your eyes will be squinting the whole time to play the games. 

Want to see the 3ds xl insides.


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 22, 2012)

I wish they made the 3DS slightly larger, but just used a bigger screen.

There's the huge black margins on the 3DS. They could fit a larger screen on there.

The battery probably wouldn't last too long though.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 22, 2012)

Is there any direct confirmation from Nintendo that it does include a AC? 

And no, I don't mean like that destructoid article that _claim_ they have confirmation.


----------



## bowser (Jun 22, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> xwatchmanx said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


If it was any smaller you'd have to use a toothpick for a stylus 

Edit: 1000 posts! Took me an hour to notice


----------



## Janthran (Jun 22, 2012)

Serephyx said:


> It's called Nintendo 3DS LL not XL


Reggie says otherwise, dude.


----------



## MakiManPR (Jun 22, 2012)

Awesome! I was getting sick of that tiny screen. If they bundle it with New Super Mario Bros 2 will be really good. I wonder how the DS games will look on it.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 22, 2012)

In other countries they use Large Large or LL, while we in the US use Extra Large or XL


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 22, 2012)

What the? That's a surprise!


----------



## Janthran (Jun 22, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Does it have BC?
> 
> If not, GTFO.


"And if you play Black 2 or White 2 on a 3DS or 3DS XL, then"
Enough for you?


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Jun 22, 2012)

This isn't replacing the regular 3DS, i don't see why so many people are so upset that now we have the option to choose the version that suits us better.


----------



## Devin (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah, sticking with my original 3DS. I dunno if this picture is real, but it's pretty close if not. Looks terrible IMO.


----------



## Shin Akuma (Jun 22, 2012)

HiroshiYamauchi said:


> This isn't replacing the regular 3DS, i don't see why so many people are so upset that now we have the option to choose the version that suits us better.


indeed

But those that have it already cant choose anymore but buy that TOO :/


----------



## MakiManPR (Jun 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBIMIvphgEs  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyMTYcPQW4E


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 22, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> Holy shit, that thing looks ridiculous. And the positioning of the headphone jack is bad, really bad.



it's bad enough that on the original 3ds the headphone socket was in the middle, now it's on the bottom left hand side which is even worse


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Jun 22, 2012)

Shin Akuma said:


> HiroshiYamauchi said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't replacing the regular 3DS, i don't see why so many people are so upset that now we have the option to choose the version that suits us better.
> ...



Right, but there are many people out there that wants to buy another 3DS to play with the family, including me. Nintendo knows that and this XL version is perfect for my mother. If you already bought 2 or more regular 3DS's, well, that's very frustrating, i agree with you.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 22, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> What if you wanted to trade in your old 3ds for the new one... You cant.



yeah like i said before if you want to sell the small 3ds to buy the new one you are screwed, you need both consoles to do the transfer, nintendo should do what android os does, they sync all of your data to their servers and then when you get a new device you can transfer it all back again.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jun 22, 2012)

I've never seen a thread get 29 pages long in less than 24 hours...

I wonder if the 3D screen will be any different to give it a wider viewing angle.


----------



## ferret7463 (Jun 22, 2012)

Well, I'm excited about it. I was in the very beginning on the 3DS was to try and choose between it or the DSi XL. I liked the big screens and fit in my hands great but it going to be out dated in a month at the time when i was looking. So i chose the 3DS. Now with this, I'll give my original 3DS to my daughter and get myself the the XL. She gets a 3DS and i get the 3DS XL , win win situation in my house.


----------



## dickfour (Jun 22, 2012)

I'll wait for a limited edition version to come out.


----------



## Janthran (Jun 22, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Hmm, I think people have to let go of the 3DS in order to press the home button now, I'm not sure. Still, wouldn't it be better with DS lite button placements?
> Actual buttons is a plus though.


When I had an original DS, having buttons for power AND start/select mirroring each other, I kept accidentally turning it off..
Instead of opening the save menu. I didn't like that. I think the same would have happened with the 3DS, since it has a power button.
Also, the button placements on the DS lite or on the right side, where the power button is. Double nope.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 22, 2012)

Shin Akuma said:


> HiroshiYamauchi said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't replacing the regular 3DS, i don't see why so many people are so upset that now we have the option to choose the version that suits us better.
> ...


Now here's the thing. They did have a choice. They could have chosen to wait it out and not be able to play ANY 3DS games at all like the late adopters OR gamble/choose to wait for a revision which may or may not be the ideal console that they expect. You can't expect to have the best of both/all worlds. The revision will more often than not be better than the original (except for maybe the GBA micro imho). Let's be honest, the changes aren't even half as drastic as say the GBA >> GBA SP. It is literally exactly like the DSi >> DSiXL/LL. You probably _*won't *_get _*both *_unless you are some hardcore collector or something.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 22, 2012)

Woah wait _*seriously *_it doesn't come with a charger?  I hope you all are trollin'.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 22, 2012)

i think the best option for me is to wait for more colours and bundles to be released before i take the plunge, i am keeping my DSi XL and selling the 3DS but i would have to keep the 3DS to transfer my purchases before i sell it though.

it's kind of piss take for nintendo to sell the cradle and mains adapter separately through, they have to make money somehow, also colours confirmed for europe are black, blue and red at launch, last time i missed out on the mario limited edition 25th anniversary DSi XL but not this time 

as i will be buying a new pc this month and other essential financial stuff i certainly won't be able to afford one now which is a good thing because of reasons mentioned previously.


----------



## bowser (Jun 22, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shit, that thing looks ridiculous. And the positioning of the headphone jack is bad, really bad.
> ...


What's so bad about it? The jack is on the bottom right for the DSi 

@everyone
Watch the video closely and you'll notice it has golden contacts around the charging port just like the current 3DS does for the charging cradle. Does that mean there will be a charging cradle (now more like a charging flatbed  ) for this too somewhere down the line?

Edit: Never mind, just saw the rest of the video. The charging cradle is being sold separately D:


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 22, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> Woah wait _*seriously *_it doesn't come with a charger?  I hope you all are trollin'.



yes it's confirmed, see the video posted a few pages back, you have to buy the dock charger separately too.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 22, 2012)

Does anybody now if the 3dsXL has the IR port on the back?
This pic sort of leads me to believe it's still there, but it's still inconclusive...


----------



## Janthran (Jun 22, 2012)

godreborn said:


> anyone who bought the system originally got like 20 free games, many of which aren't even open to the public.


Bitch please, just buy an NES and a GBA. They're open to the public, and have been for about ten years.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jun 22, 2012)

I like having the headphone jack in the middle. It doesn't get in the way of my hands.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 22, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> Woah wait _*seriously *_it doesn't come with a charger?  I hope you all are trollin'.


I believe for the USA, it comes with it.

I remember some people complaining about it being in the middle. :/

They just can't win.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 22, 2012)

bowser said:


> What's so bad about it? The jack is on the bottom right for the DSi
> 
> @[member='everyoneneedsasmile']
> Watch the video closely and you'll notice it has golden contacts around the charging port just like the current 3DS does for the charging cradle. Does that mean there will be a charging cradle (now more like a charging flatbed  ) for this too somewhere down the line?



the headphone socket is at the bottom left as shown in this picture.






so if you want to put that thing in your pocket (if you have a big enough pocket to do so lol) you won't be able to because it would stick out, it should be designed like the ipod headphone socket which is at the bottom so when you put it in your pocket the headphone piece won't stick out and come out of your pocket, hope that made sense.


----------



## Ben_j (Jun 22, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Ben_j said:
> 
> 
> > Right, sorry. Still, it's more than slightly
> ...


3h => 3h30 = 15% more battery
5h => 6h30 = 30% more battery

so, yes. It's significant


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 22, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > Woah wait _*seriously *_it doesn't come with a charger?  I hope you all are trollin'.
> ...



seriously? why would nintendo include the charger for america and not for the rest of the world? any sources confirming that?



Snailface said:


> Does anybody now if the 3dsXL has the IR port on the back?
> This pic sort of leads me to believe it's still there, but it's still inconclusive...



not sure if it is on the 3ds xl as the video is too dark to see anything, not much features used the IR port if i am not mistaken so it wouldn't be missed if it was gone, i think we need a more higher res picture of the console to see if it's still there, that's why i am waiting for the unboxing vids to start showing up on youtube then we can see the console properly, also i noticed in the video that the volume button is a slider, boo! thats why i am keeping my dsi xl.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 22, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > Woah wait _*seriously *_it doesn't come with a charger?  I hope you all are trollin'.
> ...


Hmm I thought it was established earlier that this only applies to Japan?

EDIT: Dayum.... got ninja'ed again XD


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 22, 2012)

porkiewpyne said:


> Hmm I thought it was established earlier that this only applies to Japan?
> 
> EDIT: Dayum.... got ninja'ed again XD



video was for nintendo europe so yeah it's pretty much confirmed.


----------



## Jan1tor (Jun 22, 2012)

Probably will trade my DSI XL in at gamestop might get $70 bucks for it. That way I'll have both 3ds and 3ds XL.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 22, 2012)

Wait, I'm I reading that wrong...
edit:Nvm


jalaneme said:


> seriously? why would nintendo include the charger for america and not for the rest of the world? any sources confirming that


Idk Nintendo would do that. I guess they trying to save money somewhere and we got lucky. 
Link


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 22, 2012)

look at this mockup of a 3DS xl, it's not far off from the real thing...


----------



## JustChillin1414 (Jun 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see that gigantic circle pad pro...


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 22, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Idk
> Link



now i am pissed, but at least we get a extra colour i guess, you will still have to buy the cradle separately through.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 22, 2012)

A little surprised the new model won't have a second thumb pad, but I can't say I'm personally disappointed. I was an early adopter, and I am not a fan of seeing developers having to split in game design for two different types of hardware. Glad they're sticking with the original concept if only for the fact that most games will still cater to the original hardware.

That being said, I have zero interest in this model. My interest in my current 3DS is almost zilch how it is. I barely touch the thing -- haven't hardly since Revelations.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 22, 2012)

JustChillin1414 said:


> Can't wait to see that gigantic circle pad pro...



hence why the xl model was announced too soon imo, just watch people on youtube take the piss on how big it will be lol


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 22, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Idk
> ...


TBH, I didn't really care about that.

I do want that sliver. So, I'm going have to do the waiting game. :/



Snailface said:


> I agree. I don't know why people say the increase of 30% is insignificant. In my case, since I play on the lowest power settings, this is a nice improvement.
> 
> Heck 6.5 hours is almost decent battery life. Better than most laptops.


Better than my laptop, after I think about it. D:

I think in all honesty, they shouldn't even have bother with the CPP.

I hope there's a ir, so I can surf the tv with it someday.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 22, 2012)

Ben_j said:


> xwatchmanx said:
> 
> 
> > Ben_j said:
> ...


I agree. I don't know why people say the increase of 30% is insignificant. In my case, since I play on the lowest power settings, this is a nice improvement.

Heck 6.5 hours is almost decent battery life. Better than most laptops.


----------



## shadowgauge (Jun 22, 2012)

You know whats funny! they did show the 3DS XL @ E3 lol well in the online 3ds conference if you guys look at the video again you'll see that they have them on the wall same shape as the XL
i think they were gonna announce it but shy'd away because it was already leaked and nintendo doesn't respond to rumors lol RIGHT. well this is what should have been released in the first place
i love my XL and cant wait for this one!


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 22, 2012)

Snailface said:


> Ben_j said:
> 
> 
> > xwatchmanx said:
> ...



it comes close to the dsi battery life, which was in my oppinion extremely low compared with previous versions of the console. it still isn't the same I know, but I must say the battery life of the 3ds XL is much better than the orginal 3ds.
the orginal 3ds.


----------



## sentinel5000 (Jun 22, 2012)

Wait, so they are making it horribly big and they cant add the second stick in the new space they have?? hmmm... Also, if they can give me widescreen DS games that dont look like shit, ill buy it, if not why would I buy an oversized version of something that already works like a charm, no thanks ninty, no thanks....

Is it REALLY that hard to do this?????


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jun 22, 2012)

i wonder how fail this will be.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 22, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> seriously? why would nintendo include the charger for america and not for the rest of the world? any sources confirming that?



because america has the most whining gamers


----------



## Shadowhunta (Jun 22, 2012)

Methinks its time to action that extended accidental damage warranty i bought for £25 when i bought my 3DS from HMV, then buy an XL with the money


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 22, 2012)

I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## .Darky (Jun 22, 2012)

I wonder if games will look better in this one.


----------



## FireValk01 (Jun 22, 2012)

last time i bought an XL, the 3ds came out not even a year later.... no.. i think i will wait. not to mention the same thing im sure everyone else has already complained about(didnt read 28pages,) the other circle pad.. why.. come on nintendo. i would consider this if it came with the other circle pad. other wise im sure there is going to be an add on.. which would make this thing ungodly big. also was there any mention of being able to transfer our data from our 3ds to this? as well as i wonder how smooth the graphics will be going to the big screen from the little screen..


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 22, 2012)

That silver/black version looks tempting but I've been advised to wait for an actual revision 

Please Nintendo... two control sticks... MGS 3D is hard as shit without it.


----------



## Originality (Jun 22, 2012)

So this is why I didn't get the 3DS... aside from there being no games I wanted to play, it was because they were making another one already. We'll see if I buy one when KH:3D is out.
EDIT: Oh yeah, lack of second analogue. That'll make it harder to make me buy it, considering that it's practically required to get the most out of KH:3D and MH:3G. Why did Ninty have to make another bad move?


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 22, 2012)

Originality said:


> So this is why I didn't get the 3DS... aside from there being no games I wanted to play, it was because they were making another one already. We'll see if I buy one when KH:3D is out.
> EDIT: Oh yeah, lack of second analogue. That'll make it harder to make me buy it, considering that it's practically required to get the most out of KH:3D and MH:3G. Why did Ninty have to make another bad move?


Hopefully because they don't want to alienate their early adopters within the first 2 years. Maybe an actual revision will have a second analog... It really does need it because a major point of 3D adventure games is being able to look around and a lot of them are coming out. Kid icarus would have been much better with stick aiming.

EDIT: If/When 3DS is hacked they should be able to make stick aiming possible with two control sticks in Kid Icarus. After all, you can aim with CP and walk with ABXY so it should be viable.


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 22, 2012)

The top screen alone is bigger than most phones.

Is Nintendo trying to compete with the Galaxy Note? 

Also, given that the original 3DS basically required an extended battery... and makes me wish there was a combo of a Circle Pad + extended battery... only reason I could see myself get this is:
I can transfer my Ambassador data over
It has markedly higher battery life on the stock battery (and hopefully extended batteries available
Uh, if they're re-doing it, why not integrate the Circle Pad's extra stick and shoulder buttons? _That_ would be a welcome improvement. 
Nintendo only 'won' E3 presentations by default, because the other showings almost all had the feel of no forethought whatsoever.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 22, 2012)

Originality said:


> So this is why I didn't get the 3DS... aside from there being no games I wanted to play, it was because they were making another one already. We'll see if I buy one when KH:3D is out.
> EDIT: Oh yeah, lack of second analogue. That'll make it harder to make me buy it, considering that it's practically required to get the most out of KH:3D and MH:3G. Why did Ninty have to make another bad move?


Actually Monster Hunter apparently controls fine without the second stick according to impressions elsewhere. Capcom implemented a different camera control system as well as a 'virtual D-pad' on the touch-screen for camera control.

http://www.destructoid.com/these-monhun-tri-g-videos-look-great-2nd-nub-not-needed-211681.phtml


----------



## Hyunckel (Jun 22, 2012)

Now I have to find back the quote about Nintendo not gonna bother with lite, XL and all that crappy "upgrades" for the 3DS ... Well all the means are good to make a profit I guess


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jun 22, 2012)

I want two circle pads. I don't want a touch screen for gameplay. Honestly, I like the idea of the touch screen making a game's menus and such less cluttered, like Chrono Trigger.


----------



## kedest (Jun 22, 2012)

Don't have a 3DS yet, so I will buy this one!


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 23, 2012)

I wonder...With a bigger touch screen could a virtual/touch LZ, RZ and second sitck be used comfortably? It wouldn't be hard to add with either system update or games update or combo of both.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 23, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> I wonder...With a bigger touch screen could a virtual/touch LZ, RZ and second sitck be used comfortably? It wouldn't be hard to add it in the games with an update


That wouldn't work. Games would still take up all of the touchscreen.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 23, 2012)

soulx said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder...With a bigger touch screen could a virtual/touch LZ, RZ and second sitck be used comfortably? It wouldn't be hard to add it in the games with an update
> ...



So what. Emulators on smartphones have them. They are translucent.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 23, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > chartube12 said:
> ...


....
That wouldn't work. Why would you even want virtual buttons over a regular controls scheme? Virtual buttons suck.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 23, 2012)

On a capacitive screen, that might work. On a resistive screen, not so much unless u use a stylus (which hinders use of a bunch of physical buttons as a result)


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 23, 2012)

soulx said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...



Yes it would work and not to have to buy a ccp for the xl. When programmed right touchscreen virtual buttons work pretty well. I will agree there is no true replacement for actual buttons. Adding an optional virtual buttons gives people a choice between an ugly ccp and them. As long as they can be turned off, no hard no foul. I don't understate the hate for adding more optional features to consoles and handhelds. It's the same as those bitching about multiplayer and achievements. No one is forcing people to a knowledge these features exist.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 23, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Yes it would work and not to have to buy a ccp for the xl. When programmed right touchscreen virtual buttons work pretty will. I will agree there is no true replacement for actual buttons. Adding an optional virtual buttons gives people a choice between an ugly ccp and them. As long as they can be turned off, no hard no foul. I don't understate the hate for adding more optional features to consoles and handhelds. It's the same as those bitching about multiplayer and achievements. No one is forcing people to a knowledge these features exist.


No, it won't.

1. It would interfere with whatever is already on the touch-screen.
2. A virtual stick is dumb. You might as well just use stylus aiming.
3. Virtual buttons are not as accurate and do not give you the same feel as regular buttons.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 23, 2012)

soulx said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it would work and not to have to buy a ccp for the xl. When programmed right touchscreen virtual buttons work pretty will. I will agree there is no true replacement for actual buttons. Adding an optional virtual buttons gives people a choice between an ugly ccp and them. As long as they can be turned off, no hard no foul. I don't understate the hate for adding more optional features to consoles and handhelds. It's the same as those bitching about multiplayer and achievements. No one is forcing people to a knowledge these features exist.
> ...



1. They would find a way to make it work. Maybe not for existing games.
2. they are not exactly the same.
3. Feel is such an subjective term.

But I have forgotten the touch screen is Resistance and not a good resistance either. Rendering my points kind of mute.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 23, 2012)

@Soulx He has a point, honestly. if they're optional, there's really no harm for those that prefer them.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 23, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> 1. They would find a way to make it work.
> 2.No, they are not the same.
> 3. Feel is such an subjective term.


- How so? You can't just say that they'll "find a way"
- They are the same except a virtual stick is less accurate.
- It isn't subjective in this case. With virtual buttons, you don't feel anything tactile as you would with regular ones.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 23, 2012)

soulx said:


> - How so? You can't just say that they'll "find a way"
> - They are the same except a virtual stick is less accurate.
> - It isn't subjective in this case. With virtual buttons, you don't feel anything tactile as you would with regular ones.


The "tactile feedback" bit is somewhat debateable... one of the pros of a resistive screen is that it requires a physical press. So there actually IS some tactile feedback on the touchscreen (though not as much as real buttons, of course)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 23, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > - How so? You can't just say that they'll "find a way"
> ...


That's not the same, though. Pressing a button (where you actually get the satisfaction of a click and the feeling of the button going down) is different from pressing the touchscreen where there's no response.


----------



## gameandmatch (Jun 23, 2012)

Now to wait and see all the people who waited for a revision with a second circle pad to rage...

edit: did not see that it was already 32 pages long


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 23, 2012)

soulx said:


> That's not the same, though. Pressing a button (where you actually get the satisfaction of a click and the feeling of the button going down) is different from pressing the touchscreen where there's no response.


But the whole idea of a resistive screen is that you DO feel the "button" pressing down since the top layer of the screen presses against the bottom layer when you do so. Granted, it's nowhere near as MUCH as with real buttons, but it's there (speaking as an owner of both resistive and capacitive touch screen devices, I can tell the differences). And though there's no clicking, that can easily be remedied with a clicking sound or something similar from the speakers when you press the buttons.

Like I said, it's not quite the same and it's nowhere near as good as with real buttons, but the similarity is there. At the very least, resistive screen buttons are much closer to real buttons than capacitive screen buttons are.


----------



## BenRK (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm fairly certain the whole idea of a resistive touch screen is to be a cheap alternative to capacitive touch screens. The whole reason Nintendo uses them is because they're cheap. Not to mention I think they came first, though I'm not 100% positive on that bit.

There's no tactile feed back with virtual buttons at all. You can't feel the on screen button regardless if the screen it self pushes in or not. Regardless if your phone vibrates or not. You could touch anywhere on the screen and feel the same thing, so there's simply no way of knowing without looking at it if you're pushing a button or not.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 23, 2012)

BenRK said:


> I'm fairly certain the whole idea of a resistive touch screen is to be a cheap alternative to capacitive touch screens. The whole reason Nintendo uses them is because they're cheap. Not to mention I think they came first, though I'm not 100% positive on that bit.


Correct. I wish Nintendo would use capacitive screens instead, but at the very least there's this one advantage. That's all I'm saying.


BenRK said:


> There's no tactile feed back with virtual buttons at all. You can't feel the on screen button regardless if the screen it self pushes in or not. Regardless if your phone vibrates or not. You could touch anywhere on the screen and feel the same thing, so there's simply no way of knowing without looking at it if you're pushing a button or not.


Also correct. But that said, at least with a resistive screen you know that you pressed SOMEWHERE and it was a registered press. Playing games like N.O.V.A. on my capacitive smartphones, you have no idea how many times I've hit an onscreen button only for to not respond because apparently I didn't brush it correctly, or in the right angle, etc. With a resistive screen and stylus, it's much easier to have accurate precision.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 23, 2012)

Shin Akuma said:


> dulume said:
> 
> 
> > Shin Akuma said:
> ...



Well that's your fault that you bought the 3DS at Xmas considering there were rumors for the longest time of a revision coming. Not to mention, even if there weren't any rumors, anybody who is a nintendo handheld lover would look at Nintendo's past and see that they always make a revision.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 23, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Well that's your fault that you bought the 3DS at Xmas considering there were rumors for the longest time of a revision coming. Not to mention, even if there weren't any rumors, anybody who is a nintendo handheld lover would look at Nintendo's past and see that they always make a revision.


It's somehow his fault for buying a handheld when there were 'rumors' of a revision, despite Nintendo flat-out denying said rumors? I fail to see the logic.

And either way, I still don't see the big deal... it's an ALTERNATIVE, not a REVISION. It provides NOTHING new, except for a larger size, and minor aesthetic changes. How many times does that have to be pointed out?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 23, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Well that's your fault that you bought the 3DS at Xmas considering there were rumors for the longest time of a revision coming. Not to mention, even if there weren't any rumors, anybody who is a nintendo handheld lover would look at Nintendo's past and see that they always make a revision.
> ...



Oh sup mr. 100% technical, haven't seen you in a while. And Nintendo denied rumors. Big whoop. Go to Kotaku and look at how many times companies like Square Enix, Microsoft, Nintendo, and pretty much every other gaming companies deny rumors.


----------



## Fluto (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey, I just realised that the stylus is back on the right side


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 23, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Oh sup mr. 100% technical, haven't seen you in a while. And Nintendo denied rumors. Big whoop. Go to Kotaku and look at how many times companies like Square Enix, Microsoft, Nintendo, and pretty much every other gaming companies deny rumors.


I've seen you around, though. 

Anyway, I get what you're saying, and yes, such things should be taken with a grain of salt. But I don't think it's really fair to blame a customer based on such variables. Things happen, and you can't expect customers to constantly hold off on purchases based on a wild chance of something that may or may not happen. I remember all through November and December last year, I held off on getting a 3DS because of the rumors of another 3DS with dual analogs. But honestly, I decided it was silly and got tired of waiting.

That said, I see what you mean.


----------



## Shin Akuma (Jun 23, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Shin Akuma said:
> 
> 
> > dulume said:
> ...



Correct

BUT here we had nintendo OFFICIALY denying any rumor for a revision a year now..


----------



## N00ByBo0 (Jun 23, 2012)

After about 4DS's I currently own (Light, I, IXL, 3DS) I am totally done with the DS. All of them have L and R problems (except the IXL right now I have) and they promised last year when the 3ds came out that no new revision would come in coming years. I am not gonna buy this. I see why they are doing this though since the build quality of the 3ds is the *most terrible* out of all of them IMO.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 23, 2012)

N00ByBo0 said:


> After about 4DS's I currently own (Light, I, IXL, 3DS) I am totally done with the DS. All of them have L and R problems (except the IXL right now I have) and they promised last year when the 3ds came out that no new revision would come in coming years. I am not gonna buy this. I see why they are doing this though since the build quality of the 3ds is the *most terrible* out of all of them IMO.


I've never owned any of the DS series before the 3DS, but what about the build quality is so bad? Aside from the screen-scratch issue, I've had no problems. And I keep mine in my front pocket without a case, too.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 23, 2012)

Since when was the 3DS another DS? It isn't and is a brand new console. So you only own 3 DSs and a 3DS.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 23, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Since when was the 3DS another DS? It isn't and is a brand new console. So you only own 3 DSs and a 3DS.


Eh, debatable. It keeps the DS branding, and is fully DS backwards compatible. But either way, it's a nitpick.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 23, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Since when was the 3DS another DS? It isn't and is a brand new console. So you only own 3 DSs and a 3DS.


I guess that's just semantics. Not really all that relevant or significant tbh. :\


----------



## Shin Akuma (Jun 23, 2012)

Man i have a DS + 2 DSlite +Dsi and 3ds...NONE of them had any problem on L - R buttons.Not even GBA +GBAsP
Ok cause im thinking about it know...and cause most of these sites confuse me...can anyone tell me if there is a PURE plain black for EU?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 23, 2012)

Shin Akuma said:


> can anyone tell me if there is a PURE plain black for EU?


What do you mean by "pure plain black," exactly? Anyway, Europe is only getting blue, red, and silver.

Source: http://www.joystiq.com/2012/06/22/3ds-xl-comes-to-europe-july-28/


----------



## Shin Akuma (Jun 23, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Shin Akuma said:
> 
> 
> > can anyone tell me if there is a PURE plain black for EU?
> ...



You know like the Black ds lite or black 3ds. Just black :/


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 23, 2012)

Shin Akuma said:


> You know like the Black ds lite or black 3ds. Just black :/


Careful, once you go black, you never go back.


----------



## Shin Akuma (Jun 23, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Shin Akuma said:
> 
> 
> > You know like the Black ds lite or black 3ds. Just black :/
> ...


ahhaah you have a point there xD

anw  a stupid question...
if i get a US region 3DSXL can i transfer my EU account on it?
Would it become...EU region locked? :s
Or the region lock is like the good ol NES crc Chip?

I know stupid question


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 23, 2012)

Shin Akuma said:


> if i get a US region 3DSXL can i transfer my EU account on it?
> Would it become...EU region locked? :s
> Or the region lock is like the good ol NES crc Chip?


That's actually a really good question. I have no idea...


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 23, 2012)

Gaiaknight said:


> you all are acting like this wasnt inevitable of course there was gonna be a revision and of course they werent gonna add a second circle pad anyone expecting otherwise is delusional



Actually, adding a second circle pad would have been a logical reason to make the revision. I find the 3DS too small for my hands, however I don't like having to buy the Circle Pad Pro just to play a game or two on a still too small device, which by the way I have to buy the Nyko Power Pack Pro if I want to keep the extended battery life and use the Circle Pad Pro, which just came out and I can't find it.


----------



## Shin Akuma (Jun 23, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> Gaiaknight said:
> 
> 
> > you all are acting like this wasnt inevitable of course there was gonna be a revision and of course they werent gonna add a second circle pad anyone expecting otherwise is delusional
> ...



they didnt realeased it yet.This fall will be available i think http://nyko.com/products/product-detail/?name=Power+Grip+Pro


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 23, 2012)

Shin Akuma said:


> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> > Gaiaknight said:
> ...



Why would I want to buy more add on's for a system with tiny screens? It's not the grip that's the problem, it's that it's so bloody small my hands hold it in an uncomfortable way that causes pain in my wrists. I'd rather just have the XL with the second circle pad so that way I can get larger screens which are easier to see and not have to buy another damn battery.


----------



## Hyborix3 (Jun 23, 2012)

Iono about you guys but I'd rather get the 3DS XL cause' after getting the DSi XL, I've gotten used to having a bigger screen. I played my friend's DSlite and I just noticed how small it is.


----------



## MakiManPR (Jun 23, 2012)

Any news if it will continue to be region lock or will it be region free?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 23, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> Any news if it will continue to be region lock or will it be region free?


Yes, it will be region locked.


----------



## Klx5 (Jun 23, 2012)

no second circle pad? what are they thinking? after buying this i have to get another peripheral!!!!!


----------



## MakiManPR (Jun 23, 2012)

3DS XL To Have 1:1 Pixel Mode


----------



## MakiManPR (Jun 23, 2012)

Klx5 said:


> no second circle pad? what are they thinking? after buying this i have to get another peripheral!!!!!



Only like 2 games really use it. And those 2 games can be played without it


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 23, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> Klx5 said:
> 
> 
> > no second circle pad? what are they thinking? after buying this i have to get another peripheral!!!!!
> ...


I suppose that may be true for now but if they had included it, more games which really use it may be developed. Your argument is like saying that you can play without the backlight or headphone jacks and therefore they can be removed. Just sayin'


----------



## MakiManPR (Jun 23, 2012)

porkiewpyne said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > Klx5 said:
> ...


I don't get the comparison. Headphones and Backlight are used by all games


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 23, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> I don't get the comparison. Headphones and Backlight are used by all games


Yes but as you said, you can play without it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 23, 2012)

Shin Akuma said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Shin Akuma said:
> ...



Again, every company does it. Hell, even Sony did it with the PSP Go, and guess what they said at E3? "And now, probably the worst kept secret in history....".


----------



## MakiManPR (Jun 23, 2012)

porkiewpyne said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get the comparison. Headphones and Backlight are used by all games
> ...


Both are used by ALL games and not just for the games. The circle pad pro its just used by 2 games.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 23, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> Both are used by ALL games and not just for the games. The circle pad pro its just used by 2 games.


OK truth to be told, we can both put out relevant points and none of us will actually back down from our beliefs. To each his own.

Either way, I am hoping that when you mentioned 2, you didn't mean it literally because I can already name quite a few (some of which have not been released). And of course, it would be nice for left-handed players. Pretty sure if Ninty tried hard enough, we could get a patch which enables the CPP to be used for older games but what do I know. I'm no Ninty engineer. :\


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 23, 2012)

nice for left handed players?  I'm embarrassed for my fellow lefties...  Man up and learn how to use your damn hands...


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 23, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> handy for left handed players?  I'm embarrassed for my fellow lefties...  Man up and learn how to use your damn hands...


I'm right handed thank you very much. Just what I've heard from other people. O___o


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 23, 2012)

porkiewpyne said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > handy for left handed players?  I'm embarrassed for my fellow lefties...  Man up and learn how to use your damn hands...
> ...



I see...  So you're one of those people who "hears things from other people"...


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 23, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> I see...  So you're one of those people who "hears things from other people"...


I admit my phrasing was bad, such that it implied that I want a 2nd analog stick for the purpose of making it easier for left-handed people. And for that I apologise. But I do believe that my other points do hold some water no? Though tbh, my reasoning for wanting the 2nd analog stick is far far far worse. DX


----------



## giavol (Jun 23, 2012)

no secondary analog stick i will skip this revision.


----------



## Hanks6 (Jun 23, 2012)

looks good i want one for the the larger screen and the fact it should be comfortable without extra grips. i'll need to try it out to determine that, see how much better the 3d looks and also if the jaggies are more annoying.

but i can wait until the price becomes more flexible and try and find a good buyer for my OG 3ds & accessories. i also plan to pick up a gb micro so i have something tiny for true portability, as well as the monstrous XL


----------



## salnaruto2 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm reading an article in which says that the NA version of the 3DS XL will have a AC adapter. Nice!

more info: http://www.ibtimes.c...ease-review.htm


----------



## ThatGuy25 (Jun 23, 2012)

A bigger 3DS? Seriously? I think it looks good. But is it necessary?


----------



## lokomelo (Jun 23, 2012)

salnaruto2 said:


> I'm reading an article in which says that the NA version of the 3DS XL will have a AC adapter. Nice!
> 
> more info: http://www.ibtimes.c...ease-review.htm



You are right, I see the same information on other source:



> It comes with a 4GB SD card too, up from the regular system's 2GB. In Japan and Europe it will not come with an AC adaptor or charging cradle; in North America, the 3DS XL will come with an AC adaptor.



http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2012/06/bigger_nintendo_3ds_console_revealed


----------



## cooldude (Jun 24, 2012)

Is there a chance that this revision will not have flashcard support..?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 24, 2012)

cooldude said:


> Is there a chance that this revision will not have flashcard support..?


There is but it is very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very slim.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 24, 2012)

porkiewpyne said:


> There is but it is very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very slim.


Yeah. This would require the XL to use different firmware (I think), which wouldn't make sense since it's pretty much the exact same thing minus the size.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 24, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> porkiewpyne said:
> 
> 
> > There is but it is very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very slim.
> ...


Im sure ninety will think of some little update to sling out, just to make flash card users unable to do anything for a couple days. Just like apple and their "Minor updates to fw" To slow jail breakers


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 24, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Im sure ninety will think of some little update to sling out, just to make flash card users unable to do anything for a couple days. Just like apple and their "Minor updates to fw" To slow jail breakers


Of course. lol


----------



## kotaro_14 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hmm.... If Nintendo decided to update the resolution to 1280x720, I would've gotten it. Ugh... I now see how desperate Nintendo is. I might get this if a 3DS hack doesn't come through since I have a JPN 3DS, it's expensive to import games from JPN :/.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 24, 2012)

kotaro_14 said:


> I now see how desperate Nintendo is.


Desperate, how?


----------



## 3DSGuy (Jun 24, 2012)

Also the model code for the 3DS XL is "SPR", as oppose to the original model code "CTR"


----------



## Shin Akuma (Jun 24, 2012)

i read that US will get a black and a red+black and red+blue???


----------



## Qtis (Jun 24, 2012)

And it was a week or so ago that there was news that "Nintendo will not make a new XL version of the console since it's already perfect?"..

Well this showed something that I was waiting for for quite a while. Hopefully they'll be going down in price sooner or later (or I'll sell my Zelda 3DS for a good price and buy the bigger one (if it has better parts in it))..


----------



## tbgtbg (Jun 24, 2012)

They had me until the no 2nd analog pad.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 24, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > Im sure ninety will think of some little update to sling out, just to make flash card users unable to do anything for a couple days. Just like apple and their "Minor updates to fw" To slow jail breakers
> ...


Chinese manufacturing lead times are about 3 months, so the 3dsxl is likely to get an old firmware that is flashcart compatible out-of-the-box.


----------



## VMM (Jun 24, 2012)

Snailface said:


> Chinese manufacturing lead times are about 3 months, so the 3dsxl is likely to get an old firmware that is flashcart compatible out-of-the-box.



Installing the OS is one of the last steps of manufacturing,
It can, and probably will be delayed!
Probably the XL version will come out in the same week of a firmware update!
XL will have the last version, while the normal 3DS will be updatable!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 24, 2012)

Nobody cares because we'll see a fix within weeks, if not days. The DS Sandbox has so many holes that it's a mirracle it still actually holds sand in itself.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 24, 2012)

VMM said:


> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> > Chinese manufacturing lead times are about 3 months, so the 3dsxl is likely to get an old firmware that is flashcart compatible out-of-the-box.
> ...


At worst, EUR and JAP will get the current firmware which is DS flashcart compatible. There is a teensy-tiny chance NA will get a new firmware (if it comes out).

There was no special update for the DSiXL, and I expect this will be the same.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 24, 2012)

tbgtbg said:


> They had me until the no 2nd analog pad.



People like you make me sick, you really do. How can you call yourselves a gamer at all when people like you (and others on this site) bitch and say "yeah, im not buying it because there's no second analog". That is the dumbest reason ever not to buy a console. What a joke. The less there are of you in the world, the better.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 24, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> People like you make me sick, you really do. How can you call yourselves a gamer at all when people like you (and others on this site) bitch and say "yeah, im not buying it because there's no second analog". That is the dumbest reason ever not to buy a console. What a joke. The less there are of you in the world, the better.



Sorry if I'd expect the new model of a product to include new features they've added on to the product.


----------



## VMM (Jun 24, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> People like you make me sick, you really do. How can you call yourselves a gamer at all when people like you (and others on this site) bitch and say "yeah, im not buying it because there's no second analog". That is the dumbest reason ever not to buy a console. What a joke. The less there are of you in the world, the better.



You're so wrong!
Try playing MGS3 with just one analog!
You can even try the demo on e-shop!
If you try those I assure you that you will know how much a 2nd analog is important!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 24, 2012)

VMM said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > People like you make me sick, you really do. How can you call yourselves a gamer at all when people like you (and others on this site) bitch and say "yeah, im not buying it because there's no second analog". That is the dumbest reason ever not to buy a console. What a joke. The less there are of you in the world, the better.
> ...



Yeah, that was the developers fault. It's not that hard to put a decent camera system in a game, hell they did it with Peace Walker, and that game was awesome.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jun 24, 2012)

I think it's up to the developers to work with what they have to make the games playable. They shouldn't need a second analog stick to make good games.

Edit: ninja'd, sorta


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 24, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > People like you make me sick, you really do. How can you call yourselves a gamer at all when people like you (and others on this site) bitch and say "yeah, im not buying it because there's no second analog". That is the dumbest reason ever not to buy a console. What a joke. The less there are of you in the world, the better.
> ...



Really Guild?  So where does the line get drawn with "including every *peripheral *released for the system up to that point"?

Xbox 360 Slims should all come with a wireless headset, dvd remote, and racing wheel?  Wiis should all come with a classic controller (well...they should, actually), balance board, tennis racket/golf club/baseball bat attachment?  It's just silly to expect a system to bundle a peripheral that is only used by a handful of games by default...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 24, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Really Guild?  So where does the line get drawn with "including every *peripheral *released for the system up to that point"?
> 
> Xbox 360 Slims should all come with a wireless headset, dvd remote, and racing wheel?  Wiis should all come with a classic controller (well...they should, actually), balance board, tennis racket/golf club/baseball bat attachment?  It's just silly to expect a system to bundle a peripheral that is only used by a handful of games by default...



I thought all Xbox's came with a headset? Not wireless, but it's a headset. The controller itself functions as a DVD remote and racing wheels are different.

The Circle Pad Pro is a pretty useful and it's almost a necessity for the games that use it. Having it opens up the console to dual analog gameplay, which it should fucking have. It's not like a racing wheel or a fight stick, it's a second analog stick. It's pretty big.


----------



## insidexdeath (Jun 24, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > Really Guild?  So where does the line get drawn with "including every *peripheral *released for the system up to that point"?
> ...



Nope. My Xbox 360 Slim 4 GB version didn't come with a headset.

Not all Xboxs come with a headset.

As for the Circle Pad Pro, to be honest it's not really a necessity for all the games. I played Resident Evil Revelations with just 1 circle pad perfectly fine. You do obviously get a better controlling scheme playing with two on Resident Evil, but to be honest even with 1 I played it perfectly fine, the controls were pretty decent.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 24, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I thought all Xbox's came with a headset? Not wireless, but it's a headset. The controller itself functions as a DVD remote and racing wheels are different.
> 
> The Circle Pad Pro is a pretty useful and it's almost a necessity for the games that use it. Having it opens up the console to dual analog gameplay, which it should fucking have. It's not like a racing wheel or a fight stick, it's a second analog stick. It's pretty big.



it's a second analog on a touchscreen handheld...  Dual analog gameplay is nice, but I doubt Nintendo is looking to take any focus away from one of the system selling gimmicks.  Why add the functionality of a peripheral to it when it is only useful for a few games?  Save money by not adding it.  Make money from selling it separately.  It's not like even a quarter of 3DS owners are missing it...


----------



## VMM (Jun 24, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Really Guild?  So where does the line get drawn with "including every *peripheral *released for the system up to that point"?
> 
> Xbox 360 Slims should all come with a wireless headset, dvd remote, and racing wheel?  Wiis should all come with a classic controller (well...they should, actually), balance board, tennis racket/golf club/baseball bat attachment?  It's just silly to expect a system to bundle a peripheral that is only used by a handful of games by default...



A peripheral like a 2nd analog could be easily incorporated in a XL version! There is a huge difference in this and your examples!




ShadowSoldier said:


> Yeah, that was the developers fault. It's not that hard to put a decent camera system in a game, hell they did it with Peace Walker, and that game was awesome.



This is a port of a game that use 2 analogs the way they were supposed to!
You're asking something almost impossible!
It's Nintendo fault that the do not implemented 2 analogs on the first 3DS,
and it's so true that Nintendo is the one who released Circle Pad Pro!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 24, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> it's a second analog on a touchscreen handheld...
> 
> Why add the functionality of a peripheral to it when it is only useful for a few games?









A second analog stick is infinitely better than a touchscreen or buttons for camera controls and a touchscreen is useful for multimedia or organizing menus. I don't think adding a second analog stick will exactly make the price of the system skyrocket.

Plus if they make the peripheral more commonplace, perhaps it'll catch on. Considering how useful two analogs are, it seems stupid to not use one.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 24, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > it's a second analog on a touchscreen handheld...
> ...



right, for all the "hardcore" 3ds games.  how much is one of those vitas again?

I must have missed all those adverts claiming a "console experience on a handheld" for the 3DS


----------



## VMM (Jun 24, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > it's a second analog on a touchscreen handheld...
> ...



To say the truth, the analog stick is probably cheaper than $3!
Even if it was $10(wich would be an outrageous price for it), the console would not be much more expensive,
and would have a differencial that almost every 3DS owner want!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 24, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> right, for all the "hardcore" 3ds games.  how much is one of those vitas again?
> 
> I must have missed all those adverts claiming a "console experience on a handheld" for the 3DS



There's a difference between a "console experience" and "something that controls well". Considering there's plenty of 3DS games with 3D environments and movement, second analog sticks should have been there from the start. Not to mention if they wanted a more comfortable/less retarded option for FPS games on the system or, hell, a twin stick shooter while they're at it.

Second analog sticks only bring superior controls, there's nothing else to it.

EDIT: And the Vita is $250 but it's also packing much more powerful hardware, and do remember the 3DS launched at the same price and only gets its current price by selling on a loss.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 24, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > it's a second analog on a touchscreen handheld...
> ...



The Vita has nothing to do with this, it's irrelevant. Only a handful of games use two analogs, and even then, it's not needed and you can still get a good gameplay experience without it. It's not a necessity. Years down the road? Who knows, but so far it's not absolutely necessary.



VMM said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, that was the developers fault. It's not that hard to put a decent camera system in a game, hell they did it with Peace Walker, and that game was awesome.
> ...



No it isn't, it's faaaar from impossible lol.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 24, 2012)

VMM said:


> To say the truth, the analog stick is probably cheaper than $3!
> Even if it was $10(wich would be an outrageous price for it), the console would not be much more expensive,
> and would have a differencial that almost every 3DS owner want!



It's as easy as just tacking a $3 dollar part on it?  Oh, for some reason I thought they'd have to redesign the motherboard to accomodate it and release new firmware that actually makes it useful for those who don't have any interest in MGS:3.  I'm sure those costs wouldn't have made their way to the consumer though, right?


----------



## VMM (Jun 24, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> No it isn't, it's faaaar from impossible lol.



You want a port or a remake?
Being a port, it is impossible to do it!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 24, 2012)

VMM said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > No it isn't, it's faaaar from impossible lol.
> ...



Again, no it isn't. They can port the game over, just fix the camera, that's all. Hell, bottom line, the game shouldn't have even been on 3DS anyways.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 24, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> The Vita has nothing to do with this, it's irrelevant. Only a handful of games use two analogs, and even then, it's not needed and you can still get a good gameplay experience without it. It's not a necessity. Years down the road? Who knows, but so far it's not absolutely necessary.



My point was that a second analog was called "irrelevant" on a device with a touchscreen and that it's only useful for a "few games" but when it's part of the console (like the Vita), you'll see exactly how useful it is.

If the second analog was more commonplace, there'd be more options to use it. Plus a lot of the games that do use it (not in a Kid Icarus fashion but in a true dual analog fashion) almost pretty much require it considering how bad the other options are. Hell, why can't Nintendo just make some fancy option to map your buttons to the second analog like the Vita does with PSP games? It'd open up dual analog controls for any games that used ABXY for camera.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 24, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > The Vita has nothing to do with this, it's irrelevant. Only a handful of games use two analogs, and even then, it's not needed and you can still get a good gameplay experience without it. It's not a necessity. Years down the road? Who knows, but so far it's not absolutely necessary.
> ...



I just want to make sure I'm getting this right...

You'd rather pay the added cost it would take for a redesign rather than just use the damn peripheral you may or may not already own?  This is the same parts in a new shell with larger screens.  That's why it's only slightly more expensive than the original model.

Honestly, I couldn't care less about the 3DS...  I'm only posting here out of shock regarding the side of this argument you're on Guild...


----------



## VMM (Jun 24, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Again, no it isn't. They can port the game over, just fix the camera, that's all. Hell, bottom line, the game shouldn't have even been on 3DS anyways.



There is no fix the camera! It is not broken!
You would have to mess a lot with the source code to make it adaptable to 3DS with just one analog,
and would be enough change to call it a remake!
If there was a 2nd analog since it's beggining, a lot of games could use it, 
even Nintendo games like Zelda and Mario 3D Land!
It would be way better to developers and would not make a big difference in the price!


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 24, 2012)

VMM said:


> It would not make a big difference in the price!



This is a very poor assumption...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 24, 2012)

VMM said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Again, no it isn't. They can port the game over, just fix the camera, that's all. Hell, bottom line, the game shouldn't have even been on 3DS anyways.
> ...


I'm sorry but Zelda and Nintendo titles do not need to be touched like that at all. The camera's in those games are spot on, there's simply no need for them at all.

And okay fine, if you want to run with your "it'll be a remake", good. If it means fixing the game so it can run good on the 3DS, then by all means, drop the port and give us a remake.


----------



## emigre (Jun 24, 2012)

Regarding the whole analog debate. A game which utilizes a 3D camera, can be fucking horrid to play. The PSP really illustrated this. playing Peace Walker on the device was frustrating as time. The 3DS has similar issues with certain games (HI MGS3!). 

Obviously not all games will need two sticks but having two sticks available is always is never a bad thing. Especially as more and more console style games are available for handhelds.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 24, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I'm sorry but Zelda and Nintendo titles do not need to be touched like that at all. The camera's in those games are spot on, there's simply no need for them at all.



The Zelda camera is horribly dated and completely inferior to any game that uses a second analogue stick for camera.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 24, 2012)

VMM said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Again, no it isn't. They can port the game over, just fix the camera, that's all. Hell, bottom line, the game shouldn't have even been on 3DS anyways.
> ...


lmao Mario 3D Land

A second analog stick wouldn't mean anything for that game.


----------



## VMM (Jun 24, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> This is a very poor assumption...



I already bought analogs for different controllers and even PSP analogs,
all of them costed less than $5
Do you really think it is that expensive?
I even found one at DealExtreme for $6
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/repair-parts-replacement-analog-stick-module-for-nintendo-3ds-67562
For Nintendo it would probably be half of this price!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 24, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry but Zelda and Nintendo titles do not need to be touched like that at all. The camera's in those games are spot on, there's simply no need for them at all.
> ...



I'm sorry, but then you're playing Ocarina of Time wrong.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 24, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I'm sorry, but then you're playing Ocarina of Time wrong.



It was played right when it was 1997. 15 years from that and the game is dated, no matter how much people like it. The camera isn't unworkable but it's not nearly as good as like... any modern 3D game with analog camera. Provided the game isn't somehow broken in that respect.


----------



## VMM (Jun 24, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I'm sorry, but then you're playing Ocarina of Time wrong.



No, he is right! A second analog would make a huge difference!



soulx said:


> A second analog stick wouldn't mean anything for that game.



The game is a lot linear, but whenever you have two or more directions, the camera becomes inappropriate, and
In this case a 2nd analog would be perfectly suitable!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 24, 2012)

VMM said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > A second analog stick wouldn't mean anything for that game.
> ...


Have you played the game? A 2nd analog would be absolutely useless in the game. The camera works just fine and doesn't need any control.

There are games that work well with a second stick but 3D Land is definitely not one of them.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 24, 2012)

Has anyone commented yet on how the bottom screen still has the raised border? Possibly proving this might recreate the lines on the top screen still?


----------



## VMM (Jun 24, 2012)

soulx said:


> Have you played the game? A 2nd analog would be absolutely useless in the game. The camera works just fine and doesn't need any control.
> 
> There are games that work well with a second stick but 3D Land is definitely not one of them.



Yes I already beat the game and got 5 stars, the game substituted very good the 2nd analog!
I guess that's not the best example, but my point is, it could be outstanding for a lot of 3D plataforms, 
fps, sport games and other games that have already built their gameplay on the 2 analogs!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 25, 2012)

princecharmander said:


> Here is a million dollar question for you. If its that much bigger how are you gonna fit it in your pocket to street pass with it? hahahaha


I never carry my 3DS in my pocket.


----------



## AskaLangly (Jun 25, 2012)

You see? Red & Black? Fits me and my interests perfectly. Hint: USERNAME + AVATAR.


----------



## Synt4x3rror (Jun 25, 2012)

The word "revision" has no specific meaning and is entirely subjective.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 25, 2012)

VMM said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Have you played the game? A 2nd analog would be absolutely useless in the game. The camera works just fine and doesn't need any control.
> ...



Except there's really not a point for sports games or FPS', the 3DS isn't tech strong enough to really offer that experience. If those games do come out, with a second analog, people are going to bitch anyways. Maybe on the Vita sports titles and FPS' would fit great, on the 3DS, it'd be a bad decision.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 25, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> You'd rather pay the added cost it would take for a redesign rather than just use the damn peripheral you may or may not already own?


I believe that the said peripheral would not fit the XL and that a new larger one would be needed. That said, the gripe that I have is that it changes the form factor whereas an integrated one would most likely cause a less drastic increase in size. Just sayin'


----------



## mrtofu (Jun 25, 2012)

deleted


----------



## rafaelluik (Jun 25, 2012)

Terrible... Just terrible...

3DS will only be interesting to me when they release a *slimmer* version and launch a game like SSB, Kirby or Pokémon.
And the New Super Mario Bros. 2 teaser video was boring...


----------



## Shin Akuma (Jun 25, 2012)

the only games that need a second analog will be FPS and nothing else.
OOT plays perfect as perfect as it was on N64

And gyro sensor? fucking awesome.The arrows boomerang and slingshot where awesome


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 25, 2012)

Shin Akuma said:


> the only games that need a second analog will be FPS and nothing else.
> OOT plays perfect as perfect as it was on N64
> 
> And gyro sensor? fucking awesome.The arrows boomerang and slingshot where awesome



If you really think Ocarina of Time's camera is still perfect after 15 years then you're really delusional. The game is not the pinnacle of gaming, not any more. It's old and it didn't age perfectly. I've played numerous games with an analog camera and it works better in every respect. It's nice to be able to look around a room without going into a lame first person mode. It's nice to be able to move your camera actively to get the best possible angle. It's not like the camera is awful, it's just inferior to what new technology presents.

I do get sick of people who live and breathe Ocarina of Time. It's a 15 year old game and I've played much, much better games since then. Get over it.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Shin Akuma said:
> 
> 
> > the only games that need a second analog will be FPS and nothing else.
> ...


It's pure ignorance to say that Ocarina of Time is not the best game of all time.
It shaped 3D plat-formers and added a new depth to games.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Shin Akuma said:
> 
> 
> > the only games that need a second analog will be FPS and nothing else.
> ...



We get it dude you hate OOT. You mention it every single time OOT is brought up. No one cared the first time, and still no one cares.

and i'd like to add that gyro sensors need to be made 100% optional in every single game ever created. Seriously it's so fucking annoying when games have it basically required to use...I look like a dumbass playing Ninja Gaiden Sigma at work.
"Dude why are you swinging your Vita around like that...?"
"Because this son of a bitch wont sit still, dammit."
Granted, i'm talking Vita...but I could swear I had a similar experience with the 3DS.

Anyone thinkin' a second analogue stick wouldn't benefit a wide variety of games is delusional. FPS aren't the -only- games needing a second analogue.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 25, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> It's pure ignorance to say that Ocarina of Time is not the best game of all time.









> Ocarina of Time

In retrospect, OoT is an average game. Not all the puzzles are solid, combat is dull and clunky, story is bland and uninteresting, there's no character development, and a lot of its gameplay aspects have been picked up by its sequels and even other games and done a lot better. People hate Darksiders but it's still Zelda with better combat.

EDIT: Think of it this way. Ocarina of Time is a plain chocolate cake. It's chocolate cake, that's all it is. Not that chocolate cake is bad, but no one wants just chocolate cake. Eventually all these other developers took this idea of chocolate cake and made it better. Added frosting, made it layered, put some decorations one it, all that stuff. So a lot of things, at their core, have chocolate cake as their base idea, they're still a lot better because it has this frosting and other stuff.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > It's pure ignorance to say that Ocarina of Time is not the best game of all time.
> ...




Hay guise deese games released in in liek 2010 iz bettur than OOT (1998).
Guild you're ignorant, not a stupid. Try harder.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 25, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Hay guise deese games released in in liek 2010 iz bettur than OOT (1998).
> Guild you're ignorant, not a stupid. Try harder.



My entire point is that people still act like Ocarina of Time is a better game compared to modern games. My point is that it has not aged well (particularly the camera) and people should stop singing its praises compared to modern games like it's 1998.

EDIT: But I just realized what thread this was and I have successfully derailed it. Um, I guess let's get back on topic eventually. This somehow leads to the discussion at hand though, trust me.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Hay guise deese games released in in liek 2010 iz bettur than OOT (1998).
> ...



Game still works perfectly fine for me, though I suppose i'm not spoiled and grew up with it so i'm probably just used to_ slightly_ outdated mechanics like the OOT camera (which frankly, works just fine).
I've never seen someone claim OOT is better than most modern games. Post quote proof?
People praise it a lot, sure, but i've never once seen anyone say "Man dis gaem stomps the shit out of Portal 2 in every technical aspect!"


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 25, 2012)

that thing is a fucking monster

3ds-gojiraaa!!! edition


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 25, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Game still works perfectly fine for me, though I suppose i'm not spoiled and grew up with it so i'm probably just used to_ slightly_ outdated mechanics like the OOT camera (which frankly, works just fine).
> I've never seen someone claim OOT is better than most modern games. Post quote proof?
> People praise it a lot, sure, but i've never once seen anyone say "Man dis gaem stomps the shit out of Portal 2 in every technical aspect!"



That brings me back to the whole "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" strategy. I can use Windows '97 on my computer and it "works fine", but why run it over Windows 7? It's the modern age, they can easily incorporate tech to allow superior camera controls, but now people are literally saying they shouldn't have superior camera controls because old camera controls "work fine" when the camera is rather flawed in a lot of aspects. As per "post quote proof"...



FireGrey said:


> It's pure ignorance to say that Ocarina of Time is not the best game of all time.
> It shaped 3D plat-formers and added a new depth to games.



"Best" implying that it's still the best, "all time" implying it still is as well.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Game still works perfectly fine for me, though I suppose i'm not spoiled and grew up with it so i'm probably just used to_ slightly_ outdated mechanics like the OOT camera (which frankly, works just fine).
> ...


Yeah I don't need you to spell it out for me...
I know the meaning of what I just said.
Ocarina of Time is better than every other game but is overshadowed by the hype that lasts up to about 5 years of other games.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jun 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> My entire point is that people still act like Ocarina of Time is a better game compared to modern games. My point is that it has not aged well (particularly the camera) and people should stop singing its praises compared to modern games like it's 1998.


This argument is pointless, and will just lead to an endless war.
Some people love OoT. Some people enjoyed it, but have moved on. Some people hate it.

Nobody is right or wrong for their opinions (in this case, at least).
Even the opinion of OoTs camera. Perhaps the OoT camera had all the features that he wants in game camera behaviour? He's not delusional for thinking it's perfect.

Let's all just chill out and discuss the 3DS XL.


----------



## emigre (Jun 25, 2012)

Has the 3DS XL's CPP been announced yet?


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jun 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> Has the 3DS XL's CPP been announced yet?


Nope.
I can't wait to rock Resident Evil Revela(i)tions on the XL though.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> Has the 3DS XL's CPP been announced yet?



Here's some early leaked images of it in production:


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Game still works perfectly fine for me, though I suppose i'm not spoiled and grew up with it so i'm probably just used to_ slightly_ outdated mechanics like the OOT camera (which frankly, works just fine).
> ...




Windows 97 doesn't work "just fine" at all. Nothin' would be compatible with it and you'd never play anything. Bad example.

By works fine I meant...works fine. It works well enough that I was unaware OOT was ever considered to really have any outstanding camera problems. Every 3D platformer/adventure/action game i've ever played, at one point, had me cursing at the camera. OOT I did it no more, no less. Even compared to modern games.

and after Fire's latest post, he doesn't count dammit. I think anyone that calls is the best game of all time, yeah, needs a reality check. But to say it's bad at all is pure ignorance. The game still runs fantastically.


----------



## emigre (Jun 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Has the 3DS XL's CPP been announced yet?
> ...



That's a construction site. Not a tumour.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> My entire point is that people ..... My point is that it has not aged well.....


everyone else's point is that your point is FAIL


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Hay guise deese games released in in liek 2010 iz bettur than OOT (1998).
> ...


It has came to my conclusion that your opinion is wrong.
My opinion is true, therefore yours is false is it opposes it.


----------



## Shin Akuma (Jun 25, 2012)

obvious troll is obvious...

Anw i dont know how you feel about OOT but a single Z button on N64 or a single L in 3ds really did the work for me


----------



## SS4 (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow this is still going on....


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 25, 2012)

Synt4x3rror said:


> The word "revision" has no specific meaning and is entirely subjective.


No idea if you're talking to me or not, haha, but still, valid point. I'm just saying that it's not a revision in the way most people seem to be thinking when they say "revision." It neither adds nor removes any functionality whatsoever, so it makes no sense that people are getting mad about feeling "cheated" by Nintendo. Heck, even if this "revision" (or whatever you want to call it) added built-in circle pad pro functionality, it's status as a feature-changing would still be debatable since the CPP is available for the original 3DS as an add-on.


ShadowSoldier said:


> Except there's really not a point for sports games or FPS', the 3DS isn't tech strong enough to really offer that experience.


Metroid Prime: Hunters on hardware exponentially weaker than the 3DS says, "Hi." 


rafaelluik said:


> 3DS will only be interesting to me when they release a *slimmer* version


How slim are you expecting it to be? The original is already almost as slim as a DSLite, and features much stronger hardware and a bigger top screen. That's pushing the limits of its slimness already, I imagine.

Warning: Response to off-topic post follows...


Spoiler






Guild McCommunist said:


> If you really think Ocarina of Time's camera is still perfect after 15 years then you're really delusional.


I happen to really like OoT after all these years, but I agree with your points about there being better games now, etc. However, I think the camera is actually one of OoT's better points. It was designed in a time when free-cameras weren't that standard at all (except for games like Super Mario 64, and even then that camera felt broken at times), and the game itself was designed in a way so that it didn't really NEED the free camera. The Z/L camera focus is still my instinctive method of camera control in newer Zeldas (even Wind waker and Twilight Princess GCN, which bother feature free-cam with the C-stick), and I feel it works great. And the added gyro-camera OoT 3D added while L-focussing/targeting added just enough extra camera freedom without being a pain, in my opinion.

Again, I agree with you about modern camera control. I just think that Ocarina of Time is a poor example to use, because it was completely DESIGNED with limited camera use in mind, and hence the game didn't really need it. But the sheer lack of a second analog limits camera possibilities to that plane, which limits the freedom that games in general can have on the 3DS. Heck, even games like Spider-Man: Edge of Time and The Amazing Spider-Man on the 3DS prove that the D-pad can work as an effective control method, without really getting in the way of combat. So I personally believe that the dual analogs are a problem mostly for games that thrive on dual controls (resident evil, Metal Gear Solid).

And that's my piece on that.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 25, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Metroid Prime: Hunters on hardware exponentially weaker than the 3DS says, "Hi."



"Except there's really not a point for sports games or FPS', the 3DS isn't tech strong enough to really offer that experience."

Metroid Prime Hunters sucked balls and looked like shit too (minus the cutscenes).


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 25, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Metroid Prime Hunters sucked balls and looked like shit too (minus the cutscenes).


I somewhat agree, but the problems most people had with Hunters (from what I've read) were the stylus controls and the linearity and repetition. The first problem could easily be fixed with a second analog pad, and the second problem has nothing to do with the technical power (and everything to do with poor design).

Personally, I thought the game looked great for the hardware it was on, but to each their own. Regardless of how bad it looked or not though, that's a poor argument for why such a game couldn't work on hardware as exponentially more powerful as the 3DS, IMO.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 25, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Metroid Prime Hunters sucked balls and looked like shit too (minus the cutscenes).
> ...



No I didn't say it wouldn't work, I said it wouldn't work that great and wouldn't offer the experience people would want from an FPS.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 25, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> No I didn't say it wouldn't work, I said it wouldn't work that great and wouldn't offer the experience people would want from an FPS.


Indeed, I did misquote you. Sorry about that.

Anyway, I haven't played any of the FPSes on the 3DS (except the Revelations and Snake Eater demos), so I can't really speak personally, but did you think Revelations and Snake Eater were bad games? Revelations seems to get a lot of praise, and Snake Eater seems to be viewed as a great console port, from my perspective.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 25, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Indeed, I did misquote you. Sorry about that.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't played any of the FPSes on the 3DS (except the Revelations and Snake Eater demos), so I can't really speak personally, but did you think Revelations and Snake Eater were bad games? Revelations seems to get a lot of praise, and Snake Eater seems to be viewed as a great console port, from my perspective.


Snake Eater isn't an FPS and neither is Revelations although the latter does show that an FPS would be possible on the system (quality of visuals and controls in the game).


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> Snake Eater isn't an FPS and neither is Revelations although the latter does show that an FPS would be possible on the system(quality of visuals and controls in the game).


Oops. Guess that shows you how much I know about those two games


----------



## emigre (Jun 25, 2012)

Fuck, I now want to play MGS again.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 25, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Except there's really not a point for sports games or FPS', the 3DS isn't tech strong enough to really offer that experience. If those games do come out, with a second analog, people are going to bitch anyways. Maybe on the Vita sports titles and FPS' would fit great, on the 3DS, it'd be a bad decision.


The PSP got some good FPS games despite being inferior to the 3DS in power. The only issue there was the lack of a second analog stick which isn't much of an issue here due to gyro controls, touch-screen and even the Circle Pad Pro.

Power isn't even an issue with FPS games. Do you not remember Quake or even the first Half Life? Not to mention the numerous DS FPS games that were decent (COD DS, yes I played those) despite it being N64-level hardware?

Oh and the 3DS is indeed capable of an FPS game with good visuals, just look at Revelations for an example.



And guess what, the 3DS got sports games (PES and Fifa) as did the PSP (with NBA 2K) and those games are just fine.

Making an FPS game or a sports game for the 3DS wouldn't be a bad decision. It would be a good decision due to the much larger userbase.


----------



## Minox (Jun 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> The PSP got some good FPS games despite being inferior to the 3DS in power. The only issue there was the lack of a second analog stick which isn't much of an issue here due to gyro controls, touch-screen and even the Circle Pad Pro.
> 
> Power isn't even an issue with FPS games. Do you not remember Quake or even the first Half Life? Not to mention the numerous DS FPS games that were decent (COD DS, yes I played those) despite it being N64-level hardware?
> 
> Oh and the 3DS is indeed capable of an FPS game with good visuals, just look at Revelations for an example.


Revelations isn't a First Person Shooter though. Not that I doubt your point that it's perfectly possible to make such a game, but if you're going to argue for FPS games then don't show off a Third Person Shooter.


----------



## Shin Akuma (Jun 25, 2012)

Seriously Metroid PH was AWESOME if you look at DS hardware limitations.The touchscreen control kicked ass
Music?awesome too The only things that sucked were the pixelated cutscenes and MP mode


----------



## rafaelluik (Jun 25, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> rafaelluik said:
> 
> 
> > 3DS will only be interesting to me when they release a *slimmer* version
> ...


By slimmer I meant the smallest size possible while maintaining the original (or almost) screen size.
I think technology evolved and there is a way.

Compare it to the hardware of my phone... HTC EVO 3D. Smaller, slimmer, bigger screen, more RAM, CPU, better cameras, flash, even better GPU it seems.

I see it'd be hard to make it smaller in length because of the physical buttons but still...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 25, 2012)

rafaelluik said:


> By slimmer I meant the smallest size possible while maintaining the original (or almost) screen size.
> I think technology evolved and there is a way.
> 
> Compare it to the hardware of my phone... HTC EVO 3D. Smaller, slimmer, bigger screen, more RAM, CPU, better cameras, flash, even better GPU it seems.
> ...


You also have to remember that there's no flip-closing screen on your HTC Evo 3D. Also, There needs to be a way to comfortably grip those buttons, and if it's too thin, it won't be. I have a similarly-sized Samsung Epic with a slideout keyboard, and not only is it significantly thicker than the keyboard-less HTC phones, but it's not fit for gaming on the keyboard, either. It's great for typing, but whenever i played emulators with the keyboard, my hands would cramp up because there was too small of a grip.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 26, 2012)

Shin Akuma said:


> The touchscreen control kicked ass



My hand thinks otherwise.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> My hand thinks otherwise.


I think the touch screen control was good, just uncomfortable. That said, I've been able to fix all my touch screen aiming problems with these two babies...



Spoiler















They both work infinitely better than the DS thumbstrap. The one in the former picture is more mobile (I keep it for on-the-go use looped to my carabiner key clip), but the latter aims more accurately and feels like a real stylus, so I use that at home. There's also a couple more I don't have that I want to try, too.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 26, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > My hand thinks otherwise.
> ...


I've got the one shown in the first pic, should be a pack in with every 3DS/DS unit imo.
However, I'm interested in getting the stylus in the second pic, where did you get yours?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 26, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> I've got the one shown in the first pic, should be a pack in with every 3DS/DS unit imo.
> However, I'm interested in getting the stylus in the second pic, where did you get yours?


Surprisingly enough, I picked up the 2nd one at Gamestop in a stylus pack that came with a DSLite stylus, a DSi stylus, and that stylus in the pic. It's called "the comfort stylus," and you can pick it up on either Amazon, or the website http://www.thumbstylus.net/


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 26, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> > I've got the one shown in the first pic, should be a pack in with every 3DS/DS unit imo.
> ...


Amazon UK doesn't ship that item to my country, looks like thumbstylus.net doesn't do ship to sweden either.
Damn, I'm out of luck. D:


Sorry for the off-topic chat


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 26, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Amazon UK doesn't ship that item to my country, looks like thumbstylus.net doesn't do ship to sweden either.
> Damn, I'm out of luck. D:


I'm sorry, man. But the one you have works fine, honestly. The comfort stylus is nice, but it's not very portable, and since it's made of bendy copper wire, you can't really over bend it too much or it'll break. So I just have it permanently bent in a position to fit my finger, and keep it on my desk for whenever I'm home.


----------



## damedus (Jun 26, 2012)

princecharmander said:


> Here is a million dollar question for you. If its that much bigger how are you gonna fit it in your pocket to street pass with it? hahahaha


same way i carry my vita and kindle, in my pocket. Thats the resaon XL exists some of us have big hands


----------



## Snailface (Jun 27, 2012)

Hands on impressions:
http://www.neogaf.co...ad.php?t=480104

Great, tantalizing info here.
ex.


> - the screen looks good, very good
> - while the image looked worse on a DSiXL than on a DSi, it's not the case here. 3DSXL pixels look as defined as on 3DS.
> - the screen seems very luminous
> - 3D effect is more comfortable and more immediate
> - the analog stick is more convenient to use, no need to bend your thumb anymore


HD video:


Preordered.


----------



## h8uthemost (Jun 27, 2012)

Still no second thumb stick? That's why I've been waiting on getting one. I thought for sure at E3 they would be announcing a revamped 3DS with a second stick. Guess I'll have to wait for their 3rd revision to see if there's another one...


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 1, 2012)

Cum on Cum on!!
Cant wait anymore!
27 Days left


----------



## Man18 (Jul 30, 2012)

Iwant it sadly i spend so damn much money on my old one. Hopefully the trade in is decent


----------



## codezer0 (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, at this rate, the only way I'll get the XL is if at least the following happens:
That rumored picture of an NES edition XL comes out
Maybe a revised one with the extra circle pad and shoulder buttons?
NyKo makes an extended battery that gives this monster appropriately epic battery life.
Then there's the obvious money issue... :\


----------

